# Geht die WoW-Community immer weiter den Bach runter...? Über DPS-Wahn, Erfolge und Itemgeilheit...



## truehero (26. November 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

einleitend vllt. ein paar Worte zu mir:

Ich hab WoW von der Beta an gespielt, über das Erscheinen von BC hinaus bis mich das Spiel schließlich langweilte. Vom Raidcontent hab ich in Classic das meiste gesehen und auch in BC die ein oder andere Raidini noch mitgenommen.

Da ich gezwungenermaßen vor 3 Wochen durchgehend zuhause rumhocken musste, hab ich mir dann einfach mal WotLK besorgt und losgelegt, fix Mage und Pala auf lvl 80 gezogen und mit dem Goldpolster und der Erfahrung aus Classic- und BC-Zeiten fix die Chars voll episch equipt. Schon mit den ersten Instanzen-Besuchen fiel mir das Verhalten meiner meisten Mitspieler negativ auf. Kommunikation wird auf ein Mindestmaß beschränkt, meist auf das Prahlen mit Items oder das Beschimpfen seiner Mitspieler.  Einfach wortlos die Gruppe zu verlassen scheint mitlerweile auch im Trend zu sein, genauso wie Leute die nichtmal ne Minute AFK gehen direkt zu kicken, per LFG-System und Port ist schließlich schnell ein Anderer zur Stelle. Einfachste Umgangsformen beherrschen ohnehin die wenigsten, meist wird eine Gruppe wortlos betreten und nach Abschluss der Instanz wortlos verlassen. Gewürfelt wird ohnehin auf alles was man irgendwie gebrauchen kann... für First-Specc, Second-Specc und ggf. auch für die theoretische dritte Skillung.

Nach vielen PDC non-heroic und heroic Runs stand aber mein Equipment soweit und ich wollte mich an die ersten Raids wagen, im Chat wurden schließlich mitlerweile ständig Leute für Random-Gruppen gesucht. 
Um nicht ganz ahnungslos zu sein hab ich einige Guides zumindest mal überflogen, sodass ich bei den ersten Raids (Nax 10/25, Ony 10/25, Archa 10/25) sowohl als Magier, als auch als Healpala ne gute Figur machte, schließlich wirkte auf mich alles viel einfacher im Vergleich zu früher. Was mir aber weiterhin verstärkt auffiel, war das grausige Verhalten vieler Mitspieler. In den 5 Minuten die es dauerte einen Raid zu füllen, waren bereits 5 Leute offline gegangen oder hatten die Gruppe verlassen. Kams mal zu einem Whipe, leavten auch gleich die Ersten oder es wurden die wüstesten Anschuldigungen und Beleidigungen ausgetauscht. Alle sind "Gimps" oder "Lowbobs" und überhaupt geht es ja anscheinend nur um die Items, nicht um das Miteinander spielen. Deshalb ist ein zweiter Char der gleichen Klasse (unabhängig von der Skillung) in einer 10er Gruppe für viele schon ein Grund die Gruppe zu verlassen, der jenige könnte schließlich um die gleichen Items würfeln.

Auch so mancher "Raidleader" verwunderte mich mit seinen Ansprüchen und Forderungen. Neben dem wortlosen Kicken von Leuten aus der Gruppe, über die ewig gleiche Frage nach den DPS bis hin zur Forderung, dass bestimmte Items für die Raidleitung "locked" sind, also im Falle eines Drops dem Raidleader zustehen. Und dann noch die Sache mit den Erfolgen... "Ohne Erfolg kein invite" liest man schließlich nur zu oft. Sicher ist das nachvollziehbar bei 25er Raids, schließlich kann man in den 10ern erstmal Erfahrung mit den Bossen sammeln, aber grad bei den 10er Einsteiger-Raids ist das doch totaler Unsinn. 
Klar muss man nach irgendwelchen Kriterien filtern, ein Raid voller Grün/Blau Equipter, die zu faul sind mal PDC für 200er Epics zu spielen, funktioniert nunmal einfach nicht. Aber was bitte ist so schwer daran einfach mal kurz einen Blick auf die Ausrüstung des jenigen zu werfen und ggf. dem jenigen sowas wie "Sorry, passt leider vom Equipment her nicht, solltest erstmal nen paar 5er Inis spielen, Bye" mitzuteilen?

Aber Zeit ist schließlich Geld, genauso verhält es sich wohl bei der Jagd auf Items, deshalb ist für viele wohl jegliche Form der Höflichkeit fehl am Platze..!?

Sicher gabs schon früher genug Deppen, aber mitlerweile scheint der überwiegende Teile der Spieler so zu sein, zumindest mir kommt es so vor, eben weil ich es auch noch anders kenne. 
Zum Glück gibt es für mich persönlich ne Lösung für das Problem: Einfach eine Gilde suchen, in der es etwas zivilisierter zugeht und in Zukunft eben im Kreis dieser Leute spielen, dennoch finde ich es traurig, das WoW scheinbar noch mehr zur sturen Itemjagd online verkommen ist und viele ihren Mitspielern den Stellenwert von seelenlosen Bots geben, wie man sie bei einem Offline-RPG hätte.

Was ich mich frage: Seh nur ich die Sache so? Bin ich einfach zu empfindlich oder sieht jemand anders die Entwicklung der Community ähnlich?

Grüße

truehero


----------



## Bierpimp! (26. November 2009)

Ich glaube du bist nicht der Erste der diese erkenntnis hat.

ABER ich denke mal das, dass die leute "Arrogant" "faul" und vielleicht auch unsozial sind, kann an ihrem umfeld oder auch an Blizz liegen.
PdK10/25 mit rnd grp zu clearen lol und so ? Bt vor und auch nach 3.0 mit Rnd gruppen zu clearen war unmöglich! 

Dann was die Epixx angeht.... Bekommst doch alles für marken in den Arsc* geschoben komplettes set allein von Embleme des Triumphs....Casuals win!
Der dmg einiger klassen (ja ich spiele dk blub) ist so extrem hoch, selbst mit grün/blau gear, das die epix farmerei total easy ist.

Und neuerdings gibts ja einen neuen trend: Item lvl!!!111einself
mal was aus unserem trade chan. 
lfm PdOK 25 alles offen min ilvl 245/258 und min erfahrung 4/5 pdok 10er 5/5 pdk 25 /w me etc. 

sollte Blizz IcC verkacken wars das für mich mit WoW

P.S. Casual Com. holt aus trifft Blizzard kritisch


----------



## Scharamo (26. November 2009)

Dieses ewige "MIMIMI früher war alles besser".

Bei uns auf dem Server wird auch auf das Gear und die Erfolge geschaut. Und wenn dein EQ nicht verzaubert ist oder einfach Sch*** ist... den kommst du halt nicht mit. Jeder Raidleiter möchte durch die Instanz sicher gerne schnell und ohne wipe durch. Das da etwas gefiltert werden muss solltest du verstehen. Bei uns wird man nur garnicht eingeladen wenn das EQ nicht passt. 
Das Items gelogt werden finde ich z.B. nicht wirklich schlimm. Gibt genug Leute die nur dieses eine Item brauchen und sich dafür einen Raid bauen. Wenn du das Item auch brauchst geh halt nicht mit.

Das Problem mit "Randomraids" ist einfach das sie noch relativ neu sind. Zu Classic Zeit habe ich nie erlebt das sich 40 fremde Leute zusammen in den Kern begeben haben. Deshalb rumzuheulen weil mal ein Spieler offline geht oder nach einem Wipe geht finde ich echt schwachsinnig.

Wenn es dir echt zu schlimm ist den geh halt was anders zocken.


----------



## Kankru (26. November 2009)

Dieses ganze Thema ist soooo blablabla! 
Es ist nunmal so, dass mittlerweile auch schon der 3. oder 4. Twink super equipt ist...
...da steigen die Ansprüche, viele vergessen, dass ein Tank schon mit 25 - 27k Life unbuffed Naxx 10 und 25 gehn kann.
...man vergisst, dass DDs in Naxx 10 und 25er keine 5 - 9k DPS fahren 
muss... und so weiter.
Aber was solls, wenn ich vernüftige Leute will, dann mache ich was Gildenintern!


----------



## kiefermantaja (26. November 2009)

@ scharamo....grad das is es ja...wie du sagst das sicher jeder raidleiter schnellstenbs durch die ini will sich dadurch auch nur die besten leute sucht und auf ja keinen fall irgendwelche zeit verlieren möchte. Das is doch traurig.es geht nicht nur drum schnell durchzurushen und items abzustauben, meiner meinung nach gehts um ein miteinander zocken und und die schöne instanz zu erkunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ushapti (26. November 2009)

Ich will gar nicht mit früher war alles besser, früher gings mit randms nicht und dieses gemimimi anfangen.
Es ging auch damals alles und manches war gut, manches war schlecht aber wir zocken 3.2.2 und nicht 2.3 also, kauluke dich und wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings stiommt es schon was der TE sagt, es ist nur noch ein permanentes gemecker gemaule und gemimimi. 
Leute mit Gear sind arrogant und flamen alles was ihnen vor die Tastatur kommt, leute ohne gear mimimin das sie kein gear haben... es ist eine permanente unlust die sich durch jeden bereich des games zieht.
Alles muss ernst enommen werden, spaß ist ein fremdwort und sowieso is alles und jeder als persönlciher intimfeind zu betrachten.
Items sind das maß aller dinge, nur wer den dicksten digitalen penis sein eigen nennt hat skill und is wer, alles andere is doch nur gegimpe das zur belustigung und kompensation der eigenen unzulänglichkeit heralten darf und muss.

Schönes Beispiel, letzte woche id in pdk25 in einer Random Grp. Wir sind ums verrecken nicht an den Fraktionschampions vorbei gekommen, wipe folgte auf wipe, die "pros" waren schon am schimpfen was das alles für noob sind... selber aber try für try als priester im wirbel des Kriegers zu campen ...^^°
Und ich... ich hatte einen der spannensten Raids seit monaten, es war lustig, herausfordernd und und ein einziges chaos. Selbst ich als lederer habe 110G repkosten zusammengefarmt, aber als die dödels dann im Staub lagen war bei allen wiedermal richtig freude und begeisterung zu hören/lesen und nicht nur dieses lustlos getextete "gz" zu sehen.
Was ich damit sagen will?
Viele sind nur noch geil auf schnell schnell, items, erfolge und bis zum nächsten addon meckern und flamen, die haben gar keine zeit mehr an dem Spiel spaß zu finden aber gönnen anderen auch keinen spaß und das geht am besten durch flamen, niedermachen und eben items vorenthalten.

Allerdings wird sich daran ncihts ändern, wie ich schonmal geschireben habe, WoW Spieler sind zum großteil ein haufen arroganter und überheblicher pisser, vieler leicht reizbarer Zeitgenossen und nur sehr wenigen normalen Menschen...


----------



## VILOGITY (26. November 2009)

Tja TE

Welcome to Lowbob WotlK schneller höher weiter für kleine Versager gemacht die in BT nicht mal den ersten Trash überlebt hätten, da zu doof.
Was glaubst du wie viele von der Verlierern U10 oder 25 geschweige denn Algalon gesehen haben.
Zu doof um nen Feldweg gerade aus zu laufen und kommen gerade mal mit PdK klar.
PDK, das lächerlichste was Blizz je auf den Server gespielt hat, 1 Raum fast null Movement und wirst zugeschütet mit Epix.
Und das beste ist, darauf bilden sich die Kinder auch noch was ein....GZ

Und du wunderst dich warum die Leute so sind wie du sie oben beschrieben hast ?
Is doch klar das so etwas was so einfach geworden ist, die Unterschicht und geistig etwas Minderbemittelten anzieht oder.
In WoW kann man einen raus hängen lassen wenns im RL schon scheisse läuft, hier kann man ganz ungestört andere beleidigen
was sie doch für Nuubs sind und auf sie herab schauen da man ja einmal Pdk 10 oder 25 geschafft hat.

Wenn du weiter spielen willst, dann such dir ne Gilde die was taugt und lass die Finger von Randoms, da triffst du eh nur den "Abschaum" und die 
"ich will alles für mich" Leute die eh keiner will.
Lass die Finger von neuen Gilden in denen nur DD'S sind, die suchen dann Tanks und Heiler die ihnen helfen sie zu Equipen.

Ich hoffe Blizz ändert was und macht mal wieder so was wie Ulduar aber so wie es am Tag des Patches war und nicht die genurfte Version für
Heulsusen.....


----------



## Testare (26. November 2009)

Tja, das ist WoW heutzutage...

Genau deswegen erspare ich mir random-Raids, insbesondere wenn ich schon lese "Mind. xxxxx DPS" oder "Equipcheck". Wenn das kommt kann man zu 90% davon ausgehen dass gewisse Items gleich mal "Loked" sind sowie davon dass die Leiter und die Leute in der Gruppe im Bereich soziale Kompetenz mehr oder minder ziemlich daneben sind.


----------



## Prothe (26. November 2009)

ich find wow gut so wie es ist. für kinder nicht allzu schwer, sie können auch mit den großen mithalten. dann hab ich meine ruhe und die kleinen heulen nicht dauernd. sehr gut blizzard


----------



## Xaradi (26. November 2009)

Das Thema ist zwar schon oft angesprochen worden aber ich geb mal meinen Senf dazu.

Ich bin bei uns in der Gilde Raidleiter und naürlich schaue ich bei rnd auf die items und die Erfolge, da ich in Ulduar oder in Pdk keine leute gebrauchen kann die Grün/Blau equipt sind wenn es um naxx oder obsi gehen würde wär mir das equip egal da ist in meinen augen die grundvorausetztung 80ig zu sein aber in den höheren Raids gehört nunmal ein gewisses Grundequip dazu.
Diese leute die nur auf items geil sind oder die anderen anmachen weil vilt mal ein fehler passiert oder der Dmg in ihren Augen nicht stimmt kann man schnell erkennen und bei denen hab ich auch keine probleme Sie aus dem raid zu werfen ich sag ihnen halt das es nicht passt und tschüß. ich für meinen teil gehe hauptsächlich wegen dem zeitvertreib und aus spass am raiden in Raids mit (näurlich auch weil ich meine Ausrüstung verbessern will aber das ist nicht der hauptgrund, gehört halt auch dazu).
was ich euch damit sagen will ist das zum raiden auch gehört mal nicht auch mal einigen leuten zu sagen das sie für manche Schlachtzüge noch nicht geeignet sind.
Aber den TE muss ich insoweit zustimmen das es viele leute heutzutage gibt die sich einfach nicht benehmen können und oft auch seeeeeehhhhrrrr item fixiert sind. Aber es ist immernoch möglich funktionierende Raids auf die beine zu stellen obwohl ich sagen muss das es zu BC zeiten schon einfacher war eine feste gruppe zu bekommen.

Ein anderes Grosses problem ist meiner meinug nach heute das man allein durch die items nicht mehr wirklich sagen ob jemand etwas Taugt oder nicht ich hab schon leute gesehen die hatten ein echt gutes equip und konnten nichtmal ansatzweise ihren Char spielen, was leider blizz zu verantworten hat ich haben bald meinen 5ten char auf 80ig und habe schon ein fast komplettes episches equip in der bank liegen wenn der erstmal 80ig ist geh ich eine woche intensive heros und bin fast uldu rdy und das nicht weil ich da meine items bekomme sondern weil ich mir das ganze equip durch Marken kaufe zu klassik oder zu bc musste man noch etwas leisten um an seine Ausrüstung zu kommen. und epic bedeutet heute nichts mehr nicht das ich den leuten ihre epics nicht Gönne nur was ist der sinn einses spiels wo jeder alles für null aufwand bekommt? die einzige herrausföredeung in dem spiel sehe ich noch in den hardmodes. aber wenn es so weiter geht wird auch das bald genervt weil da ja bessere sachen droppen und die ja auch jeder haben will. Naja ich glaube der letzte teil hatte jetzt nur bedingt etwas mit dem TE thema zutun^^

ok genug Senf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ushapti (26. November 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Tja TE
> 
> Welcome to Lowbob WotlK schneller höher weiter für kleine Versager gemacht die in BT nicht mal den ersten Trash überlebt hätten, da zu doof.
> Was glaubst du wie viele von der Verlierern U10 oder 25 geschweige denn Algalon gesehen haben.
> ...



Na da haben wir doch such schon einen Vertreter der Kategorie "Arroganter pseudo super Pro" der sich einen drauf schubbert wieviel besser er als andere is...^^°
An sich gibt es doch das Sprichwort: "was juckt es den Mond wenn ihn der Hund anbellt"... wenn du also so Imba bist wie du krampfhaft versuchst durchscheinen zu lassen, was jucken dich dann die lowbobs? Kann dir doch wuppe sein das PdK so easy is, lass sich doch die "lowbobs" darin austoben, dich zwingt ja niemand zu diesem Raid und du kannst brav weiter durch Ulduar wipen... äh... rushen........

Meine Gute, ich hatte mir auch den Anus für mein T6 Aufgerissen und finde es gut das mittlerweile auch andere an gutes Equip kommen, wozu denn immer dieses Neiden? Ich hatte es schwer also sollen es auch alle anderen schwer heben... mimimi.. *rolleyes*
Zudem, nun muss ich nciht mehr mit solch arroganten Fatzken in Raids gehen die sich etwas auf die Mitgliedschaft in einer Gilde einbilden und sich auf ihrem gear ausruhen und dadurch alles vergimpen.

Und nur zur Info, BT war gegen Ende auch ein Random Raid, alles ab einem gewissen Equipstand is da auch Random reingerannt, schon alleine deswegen da die meisten größeren Gilden ihre Zweitbesetzung meist nciht brauchten aber auch diese in die Raids wollten, da war random eben naheliegend und legitim.
Wenn ihr schon einen relevanten vergleich anbringt, dann nehmt doch bitteschön SWP, das war noch wirklich ein Random Raid Killer.

Ach und als abschluss, minderbemittelt sein scheint dir wohl auch zu gefallen... denk mal stark nach wer hier grad einen auf dicke Hose machen muss... läufts bei dir im RL wohl nicht so sauber, hm!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graugon (26. November 2009)

@wahrerheld:

So siehts aus, dein Problem wird es nur sein eine Gilde zu finden, denn normale Raidgilden gibt es nur noch sehr selten. Die einzigen die noch regelmässig gildenintern raiden sind sogenannte "P®o" Gilden die auf der Jagd nach den neuesten und tollsten Erfolgen sind, ohne die WoW 4 Jahre mehr als gut ausgekommen ist, aber die plötzlich unglaublich geil sind.

Du solltest dich definitiv nicht der Illusion hingeben dass Blizzard die Zeit wieder zurückdrehen wird, oder dass die Community wieder so werden wird wie zu Classic Zeiten, denn dass wird niemals passieren. Ich kann dir empfehlen deutlich weniger Zeit in woW zu stecken als früher, denn nach den ersten 2 Monaten in denen du dich gestresst hast um 80 zu werden und dich zu equippen, wirste noch weniger zu tun haben als in Bc ohne Gilde, bzw. du wirst andauernd den gleichen öden Content machen.

Ich drücke dir die Daumen dass du eine Gilde findest die PdoK raidet und nicht ein Itemlevel von 245 für eine Aufnahme voraussetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McScrub (26. November 2009)

oh, man was soll ich sagen, das ganze Gequatsche ist wirklich lustig. Es geht nämlich (ACHTUNG SPOILERALARM) um ein Computerspiel, nicht die Verleihung des Nobelpreis. Für mich als Casualplayer ist es toll auch mal alle Instanzen und Raids zu sehen. Weil, ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, ich zahle genau das gleiche Geld wie ihr. Und nur weil ihr 24/7 spielt habt ihr einfach nicht mehr Rechte als ich. Also wenn ihr verrückte, zeitaufwendige Herausforderungen sucht lernt das Telefonbuch auswendig. Zur Not auch mit 10-25 Personen möglich.....


----------



## Lichtkranz (26. November 2009)

Naja ich denke mal eher das es dem TE um die Umgangsformen der Leute geht ^^

Leider seh ich das ähnlich wie der TE. Ich denke einfach mal das viele ihre gute Kinderstube vergessen und nicht daran denken das hinter jeder Spielfigur auch ein Mensch steckt und daher das Beleidigen einfach ist als wenn man sich gegenüber sitzt.

Genauso kann ich es auf den Tod nicht ausstehen das Leute aus der Gruppe gekickt werden ohne auch nur ein Wort zu sagen. Schlicht und ergreifend unfair und unhöflich.

Rücksichtnahme kennen die wenigstens mehr und das ist schade. Denke mal jeder kann sich an die eigene Nase fassen was dies betrifft.
Auch sind die teilweise utopischen Equipement ansprüche in manchen raids lächerlich. Aber denke da schlägt sich das eigene Ego von manchen in den Weg ^^
Und spaß haben diese Leute an dem Spiel auch nicht mehr wenn solche Forderungen aufgestellt werden.

In diesem Sinne Viel spaß am Spiel denn es ist nur ein Spiel was spaß machen sollte


----------



## Lari (26. November 2009)

Ach Mensch... als ob die komplette Community aus solchen Leuten bestünde.


----------



## Littletall (26. November 2009)

Mir ging es ähnlich. In Random-Gruppen wurde man schon in Hero Instanzen oft scheel angesehen, wenn man gebeten hat, den Boss erklärt zu bekommen. Das Raiden hab ich Random dann erst gar nicht versucht. Ich hab ein paar Leute gefunden, mit denen ich super spielen konnte und wir haben unser eigenes Ding aufgezogen. Wir raiden jetzt gerade Ulduar 10er normal und ich hatte schon lang nicht mehr so viel Spaß in einer Raid-Instanz. 
Ich scheue mich allerdings sehr, unbekannte Spieler mitzunehmen, falls die Gruppe nicht voll wird, da ich es zu oft erlebt hab, dass diese nach einem Wipe schon abhauen. Ich überleg schon, ob ich "Anfänger willkommen" in die Suchanfrage schreiben soll ^^ Das einzig wichtige ist, dass sie ungefähr Ulduar Ready sind. 

TE, ich würde dir auch raten, wenn du erfolgreich raiden willst, deinen eigenen Stammraid zu suchen. Bei uns auf dem Server wird das immer öfters gemacht und es scheint erfolgreich zu sein, da sie fix zusammenkommen. Ich persönlich freu mich schon auf die Fortsetzung unseres Ulduar-Runs. Das fühlt sich an wie damals Karazhan.

Zum Schluss noch ein kleines Beispiel einer Random-Gruppe:

Ich werde Violette Festung heroisch als Heiler eingeladen. Als erster Boss kommt der Astrale, dummerweise das erste mal bei mir. Die Zeit reicht nicht um eine Erklärung zu erfragen und mein Freund kennt den auch  noch nicht. Naja, ich denk einfach, ich mach, was jeder macht, aber dann kommt es zu einem Wipe.

Ich entschuldige mich und erkläre, dass ich den Boss noch nicht kannte, ich dachte zuerst, ich hätte jeden in der Vio schonmal gehabt.
Trotzdem kommt keiner auf die Idee, mir den Boss zu erklären. Die anderen stehen eher schön im Schaden des Bosses drin und ich schaffe es kaum, das wegzuheilen. Als am Ende der Boss doch noch liegt, machen wir die Instanz auch noch fertig.
Ich seh mir in einer Pause die Leute an und bemerke, dass der Tank am besten equipped ist und in einer der Top-Gilden des Servers ist. Und das war der arroganteste in der Gruppe, der mir das Random-Gehen wieder gründlich verleidet hat.

Auf eine gute Random-Gruppe scheinen immer fünf schlechte zu kommen.


----------



## Breoal (26. November 2009)

Moin

Blizz probiert es halt allen gleichzeitig recht zu machen, jedoch geht das nur so plusminus.
Wenn die Raids / inzen zu schwer sind --> Flames in den Foren
Wenn die Raids / inzen zu leicht sind --> Flames in den Foren

Es wird nie für alle "perfekt" sein!

Und was den Umgangston betrifft, schaut mal auf einem PVP RP server nach
Das  RP ist dort nicht allzu "nerdig", aber der umgang mit den Leute erheblich angenehmer!!
Man bildet ganze sätze, baut Satzzeichen ein und ist allgemein freundlich (und das nicht im RP sinn! sondern eine ganz normale unterhaltung)

MFG Breoal


----------



## Shadria (26. November 2009)

Der TE spricht mir aus dem Herzen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Neid, Dummheit, Arroganz, Gier, fehlendes soziales Verhalten, Egoismus.... das sind doch alles Dinge die (leider) unsere heutige Gesellschaft kennzeichnen.... und genau diese Dinge werden dann natürlich von vielen Spielern mit ins Spiel mitgebracht. Die "Anonymität" die das Internet noch mit sich bringt, verstärkt natürlich noch diese ganzen Sachen.

Ich entwickle mich immer mehr zu einem Misanthrop muss ich feststellen....


----------



## sympathisant (26. November 2009)

Shadria schrieb:


> Ich entwickle mich immer mehr zu einem Misanthrop muss ich feststellen....



das heisst du fängst jetzt auch an frauen zu hassen? ;-)


----------



## Tünnemann72 (26. November 2009)

Gut, da meine Beiträge in diesem Forum (und die vieler anderer auch) zu 99,9% vollständig ignoriert werden, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich jetzt schreiben kann, was ich wirklich denke:

Das Problem ist nicht das Spiel als solches und Casualtendenzen des Inhalts.
*Das Problem sind die Spieler einzig und allein selbst*, denn hat irgendjemand irgendwann mal ein klitzekleines Sterbenswörtchen dazu gesagt, dass man alles "Clear" und mit T9 Equip in Dalaran rumposen muss ? Oder hat Blizzard jemals bestimmte Regeln aufgestellt, die besagen, dass eine bestimmte Itemstufe oder DPS Zahl erforderlich ist, um an grösseren Raids teilzunehmen ? Und sollte ich mit dem Spiel wirklich mal aufhören, ist es nicht das Spiel, was mich vertrieben hat, sondern die einfältige und dumme Community.

Insofern: Ja, die Community geht den Bach herunter ...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (26. November 2009)

truehero schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> einleitend vllt. ein paar Worte zu mir:
> 
> ...




Lol hört sich ja an wie die WoW-Apokalypse^^

naja ich weiss nicht auf welchem realm du mit welcher fraktion zockst..... ich bin ally auf blackmoore und ich muss sagen, dass die raids dort eigentlich relativ friedlich verlaufen.... wenn ein raid eröffnet wird der schnell gehen muss wirds im /2 channel mit "speedrun" angesagt..... naja wie auch immer...

ich will dich nicht ausbeuten oder so, du hörst dich nach einem seriösen zocker an und jemand der bc/vanilla erfahrung hat ist mir mehr wert als n 0850 wotlk einsteiger (wovon es scheinbar zuviele gibt)..... wie gesagt ich will dich nicht ausbeuten, aber wenn du bock hast, kansnte ja auf blackmoore transen, dort sind die leute echt korrekt, und falls es probs gibt kannst jederzeit "Keksgestalt"(ich) anlabern dann eröffne ich nen anständigen raid mit netten und guten leuten... da du vor 2/3 wochen angefangen hast denke ich dass du auf dem niveau von Ulduar/pdk 10er bist, deshalb kein problem für mich...

das mit itemblockage hab ich noch nie miterlebt, und wenn ichs sehen würde würde ich die gruppe instant leaven, sorry...... 

wie auch immer, wenn du auf der suche nach anständigen leuten bist, kannste ja zu uns kommen^^..... gerade heiler sind bei uns in der gilde sehr gefragt und gesucht. 

das mit der dps nachfrage darfst du nicht falsch verstehen, die meisten raider wollen heutzutage nurnoch schnell durch naxx/ulduar weil sie dort mitlerweile schon 1000x waren..... dps ist da leiter die einzige richtlinie um nachzuvollziehen ob jemand seinen char beherrscht oder nicht.

allerdings muss ich, gut warscheindlich rede ich da nur für mich, aber ich muss zugeben dass ich leute entsprechen deren equip einschätze, jmd mit fullepic - 200er und höher dürfte als dd LOCKER ne dps von xxx(will keinen flame reinsetzen).... allerdings erwarte ich von jemandem wie du der noch am anfang ist keine weltwunder daher keine sorge..... da ich warscheindlich eh die hälfte aus meiner gilde mitnehmen werde (pdok/pdk25er equipped), wirst du alle loots erhalten insofern kein anderer random dabei ist.....

ich hab mittwochs, donnerstags und sonntags zeit, an den anderen tagen bin ich nicht da oder mit der gilde unterwegs.....


----------



## Pente (26. November 2009)

Ich hab hier mal ein wenig Aufgeräumt. Bleibt freundlich und haltet euch an die *Forenregeln* sowie die *Netiquette*!


----------



## soefsn (26. November 2009)

Ich habe ja selber ein paar Worte in meinen Thread dazu verloren. Natürlich verkommt diese Zweckgemeinschaft total. Es liegt aber nicht an Blizzard selbst das es so ist, es liegt einzig und allein an den Spielern. Die Spieler leben ihr WOW so wie sie es gerne haben. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt erschrocken darüber was in WOW so alles passiert. Für Blizzard ist die Situation natürlich toll wie sie ist. Die Spieler sind so abhängig von ihren WOW das Blizzard machen kann was Sie wollen. Denn das dieses Community auch nur den kleinsten neuen Mob der irgendwo in Eiskrone steht als Revolution feiert sollte bekannt sein.


----------



## -Baru- (26. November 2009)

Ich würde einfach sagen, dass einem das Negative eher in Erinnerung bleibt.
Summiert sich dies nach gewisser Zeit, so kann der Eindruck entstehen, dass
die Mehrheit der Spieler sich negativ benimmt. Dies wird aber i.d.R. nicht der Fall sein.
Am Wochenende geht es auf Gilneas sehr gesittet zu auf Hordenseite. Unter der Woche kann ich nichts dazu sagen,
da ich da nicht spiele.


----------



## IkilledKenny (26. November 2009)

Ich wette die hälfte der Leute die hier mit: "Ja du hast recht, Spieler sind viel zu unfreundlich zu einander" selber `Lowbob´ Schreier und Equip süchtigen sind. 

Und Ja du hast volkommen recht mit dem was du sagst


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

truehero schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> einleitend vllt. ein paar Worte zu mir:
> 
> ...



Im Grunde ist Dein Beitrag das "Gegenstück" zu meinem als Raidleiter. Ich habe bewusst nur Deinen gelesen. In meinem Beitrag habe ich festgestellt, dass es wirklich zwischen den Server sehr krasse Unterschiede gibt die als "normal" angesehen werden.
Das Problem liegt in der Hand von Blizzard. Der gesamte normale Raidcontent ist selbst Random Raids frei zugänglich. Die Epic Ausrüstung hat einfach keine Wertigkeit mehr. Einzig und alleine die Items aus PdOK sind heute noch einen Blick wert mit ihrem achso schönen "Heroisch". Selbst PdOK 10er wird mitlerweile durch Random Raids auf meinem Server gelegt - eigentlich schlimm, wird es doch als HardMode angesehen. Spieler bekommen das Zeug nachgeworfen. Das Resultat war, dass z.B. ich von einem reinen Equip Check auf die Achievments zusätzlich gewechselt bin. Wie oft kam schon die Frage "Die Adds bei Anub hast Du schonmal getankt?" "Ja" und dann wüten 1-2 im Raid rum. Auch die DDs "Die Kugeln machst dann Du. Kennst das?" "Ja" - Wipe. Die Liste an Erfahrungen könnte endlos so weiter gehen.
Die paar "Pfeifen" von denen Du sprichst sind einfach mehr geworden. Das Spiel hat an Anspruch verloren bzw. ist der breiten Masse zugänglicher. Spieler aus Classic Zeiten sind Seltenheiten. Ich habe mich in meiner alten Gilde immer für Leute wie Dich stark gemacht. Das Gear ist egal. In den alten Leuten steckt mögliches Potenzial zu einem Top Spieler. Im Random Raid ist für mich unpassendes Gear, schlechte oder keine Verzauberung sowie Steine oder fehlende 10er Erfolge ein No Go! Einfach aufgrund meiner negativen Erfahrung vorn Spielern denen Blizzard Top Epic Gear "schenkt". In meiner neuen Gilde freue ich mich auch über Bewerbungen von den "alten Hasen" - diese verlieren aber aufgrund der Anspruchlosigkeit die Lust.
Nun das unfreundliche "kicken" aus einer Gruppe ohne Kommentar ist auch sehr fraglich. Ich handhabe es häufig auch so - werde es wohl aber wieder ändern hoffe ich. Allerdings gab es Zeiten wo Du als Raidleiter beschimpft wurdest wenn Du jemandem gesagt hast, was er verbessern muss. Alternativ kamen Ausreden wie "Ich habe kein Gold". Um solche Diskussionen zu vermeiden hat sich das "leise kicken" einfach so ergeben. Schade ... aber Fakt.
Beiträge wie Deiner zeigen mir aber, dass eine harte Führung nach Regeln in einem Raid auch ihren Vorteil haben. Spieler die einen DC haben entschuldigen sich persönlich bei mir. Kam der Spieler nicht mehr on, fand ich beim nächsten einloggen eine Nachricht in meinem Briefkasten oder bekam direkt die Entschuldigung. Ich muss in meinen Random Raids nichts 2x erklären. Selten muss ich Spielern sagen, dass sie ihre Klasse nicht spielen können. Kenne ich einen guten Spieler dieser Klasse schicke ich die Leute direkt dorthin. Einen Spieler zu flamen ist nicht meine Art. Der TS Umgang muss freundlich sein. Ab und an die Fassung zu verlieren nach dem 5ten Wipe an immer dem selben Fehler ist menschlich denk ich. Qualität erreicht man in Random Raid leider nicht durch Freundlichkeit oder Tolleranz. Es wäre wünschenswert aber auf einem Server wie Azshara klappt das nicht.

Such Dir eine Gilde und zeig ihr das Du das alte Classic Raid Spieler Potenzial hast - da hast Du Chancen den Spielspass, Freundlichkeit und Umgangston wieder zu finden. Nicht aber im Random Raid. WoW entwickelt sich im Random Bereich zum Ghetto!


----------



## gehix (26. November 2009)

Kankru schrieb:


> [...]
> Es ist nunmal so, dass mittlerweile auch schon der 3. oder 4. Twink super equipt ist...
> ...da steigen die Ansprüche, viele vergessen, dass ein Tank schon mit 25 - 27k Life unbuffed Naxx 10 und 25 gehn kann.
> ...man vergisst, dass DDs in Naxx 10 und 25er keine 5 - 9k DPS fahren
> ...



Genau das ist das Ding.
Ich habe auch mehr als 1 Char, spiele seid kurzem aber einen Off-Krieger. 3/4 der Leute sprechen mich als Raid-Leiter an, und sagen mir dass ich mit meinen 34k unbuffed Life nicht Naxxramas in der 10er Version versuchen brauche. o.O

Das hat mit minimi nichts zu tun. Wie auch der Themen Ersteller finde ich es mittlerweile unter aller Sau, was die meisten abziehen. Aber des sind halt auschließlich DD's die das sagen. Draufbolzen was geht, von der ersten Sekunde. Boss kennen? Wayne! Scheiß drauf. Ich will mein Zeugs und gut ist. Schlimm  schlimm. Und nein, ich höre nicht mit WoW auf. Aus dem Grund habe ich mich abgekapselt und habe mir vertraute Leute und Leute gesucht, die das ganze so wie ich sehen, und zocken um Spaß zu haben. Da ist es auch egal, wenn du 5x Stirbst. 

Was noch schlimmer ist. Ich lese mir zuvor auch Guides durch um zu schauen, wie sich die Bosse so verhalten. Fragt man noch spezieller nach, auf was man achten soll, kommt die Antwort :"Noob!". Lachhaft.
Randoms sind in den meisten Fällen für mich gestorben. Auf das genörgel und die GearScore Geilheit kann mich ab Anus knutschen. Gut, dass ich nicht alleine darstehe. Das es noch normale Leute gibt, denen es um mehr geht, als Orangene Teile zu farmen, die es nicht so häufig bis gar nicht gibt ^^.

@ Poster über mir.
Schöner Post. 

@Leute, die wir damit meinen ^^
Schnell schnell schnell ist nicht das Motto. WoW ist ein Hobby. Ein Hobby pflegt man und braucht Zeit. Eben mal schnell das und jenes ist Blödsinn. Macht es richtig, nörgelt nicht und tanzt nicht aus der Reihe. Macht das, was vor dem Raid angesprochen wird, dann passiert auch nichts. ^^


----------



## Super PePe (26. November 2009)

He also ich will gleich mal klarstellen, die Deppen hier in der Com sind die Anderen die über mir und unter mir ... ihr alle ... ich ausgeschlossen ... ich bin immer lieb und fair und spiel ohne hin nur tetris mit gnomen...
/off
mal ernsthaft ... keiner zwingt dich zur Prostitution. du musst nicht in ein Locked Raid, du kannst jeder Zeit die Gruppe verlassen wenn dir menschlich was gegen den Strich geht, fang einfach bei dir ein ... rum heulen über eine verklärte Zeit, die es so auch nicht gab, bringt dich keinen Schritt weiter.
/on
so und nun nochmal zu euch ihr seid alle so unhöflich und sowie so und überhaupt



sehe es mal so: du hast "scheinbar" wieder angefangen und das Erste was du tust, mit deinem ersten Beitrag, ist dich zu beschweren .... mmmh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (26. November 2009)

Womit soll ich bloss beginnen?
Ach ja - mit der Unfreundlichkeit & Geflame.
Ich kann hier nicht für andere Server sprechen, aber Flames sind auf vielen Servern keine WotLK-Neuerung sondern gab es massenhaft schon zu BC-Zeiten (Classic hab ich nie gespielt).
Die gut EQten Spieler sind am Arrogantesten - das stimmt teilweise, aber wenn man es als Arrogant erachtet dass ich in einer Hero Ini keine Lust habe 600DPS-DDs mitzuschleiffen (sorry, aber selbst ich als Tank habe direkt auf 80 im Tankgear etc locker 1k DPS gefahren), dann bin ich vermutlich auch arrogant.
Trotzdem muss ich zugeben, dass ich mich selber auch schon dabei ertappt habe mich im Ton zu vergreiffen - eingesehen, zugegeben & entschuldigt - das kann aber jedem passieren.
WoW ist zweifellos hektischer geworden. Wer hat dem wird gegeben und wer nicht hat muss schauen wo er bleibt - wie im richtigen Leben.

Random Raids sind auch so ein Thema.
Auf vielen Servern kriegt man heute Naxx25 nur mit einer Chance von 66% clear. Ulduar Rnd gar nicht. PDK25 aber mit 90% Sicherheit.
Euch stört es, wenn ihr in einen Raid geht, wo 1-2 Items locked sind? Dann leavt doch einfach. Solltet ihr als externer bei einer Gilde mitraiden werden eure Lootchancen noch kleiner sein.
Nobel ist der Raidlead, der kein Item für sich beansprucht. Ich selber spreche es immer zuerst mit meinen Mitneedern ab. Wenn ich ein Item wirklich scher für mich haben will erkaufe ich mir das "Passen" der anderen halt mit Gold...
Trotzdem sehe ich das Problem nicht, wenn die Raidleitung auch für ihren Aufwand (und ja es ist Aufwand) eine minimale Entschädigung möchte. Und sorry, 1 von 20 items (inklusive Token) ist wirklich nicht viel.


----------



## Braamséry (26. November 2009)

Kurz und Knapp: JA!

Recount und KTM sind nur 2 Add Ons die für den Untergang der Community verantwortlich waren. 

Aber auch Blizz trägt viel Schuld. Hätten sie das Spiel net so low gemacht, in allen belangen, hätte es niemals rnd grps gegeben. Ergo wäre schonma die DPS Frage nie gekommen, weil man in einer Gilde und früher in Raids mehr auf Verlässlichkeit, Movement und Vertrauen setzen musste.

Die Erfolge sind, meiner Meinung nach, nur dazu da um davon abzulenken wie einfach das Ganze doch ist. 
Wenn ich den Erfolg habe, dass ich alle Bosse in PDOK 10er, ohne EQ aus PDK angehabt zu haben, gelegt hab, kann man sagen, dass das ja net einfach ist. Aber wenn ich dann dagegen stelle, dass man zu BC Zeiten mit Hero-Ini EQ grademal Kara und mit Kara/Hero eq Gruul hätte machen könn, sagt dass doch aus, dass es net die möglichkeit gab, dass man die Bosse dannach nur mit Heroeq macht. Sprich Maggi, pre-nerf, nur mit Heroeq war nicht möglich, da kann mir keiner was anderes sagen.
SSC/TK/MH/BT/SW jeweils nur mit vorigem EQ zu clearen war mehr als unmöglich. Spätestens bei den schwereren Bossen, wie in TK z.B. A'lar oder Kael'thas, wäre das ganze net möglich gewesen. Von den T6 Raids brauch man da net anfangen.

Also sind die Erfolge auch ein großer Teil, der dazu beiträgt.

Mit der Itemgeilheit resultiert meiner Meinung nach nur aus dem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Wärhend man zu BC eine Gilde, im Normalfall, brauchte und diese meistens DKP besaß um den Loot gerecht zu verteiln, konnte keiner alles bekommen und wenn der Raidleiter sich was zuschob wars das mit dem Leader bzw vllt auch der Gilde.

Ein ganz ganz entscheidender Punkt ist aber auch das Leveln. Während ich früher ewig gebraucht habe um 60 zu werden oder anfang BC auch 70. Brauche ich heute net lang um von 1 auf 80 zu kommen. Das hat zur Folge, dass ich mich mit meinem Char net mehr so heftig auseinander setzen muss um schnell voran zu kommen. 

Bei mir beispielsweise war es so, dass ich zum Ende von Classic gelevelt hab und fast 60 vor BC release war. Ich musste, um länger als 30mins zu überleben in höheren Gebieten, auch mit meinen Fallen arbeiten, dazu noch mein Pet bei 3 Mobs am Leben halten und den best möglichen DMG zu machen damit das net stirbt.

Heutzutage levelt sich ein Jäger in etwa so (gegenübergestellt): Pet attack, Schuss, Schuss (Brain afk), schuss,... mob tot. Und da ich mir nen Hunter auf nem andern server zu wotlk erstellt hab und gemerkt hab, dass ich ja auch viele mobs mitm pet tanken kann und das net stirbt ging das leveln noch schneller.

Alles in allem kann ich dir denke ich noch 20 Gründe, mindestens, aufzählen um zu Zeigen, dass WoW zu leicht geworden ist.

Dadurch dass es zu leicht geworden ist, macht sich keiner die Mühe genauer auf seinen Char einzugehen und mal sowas wie CC und Movement zu verinnerlichen.

Deshalb ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad meiner Meinung nach der entscheidende Punkt für den Untergang der Community und der, vor allem, neuen Spieler.


----------



## Super PePe (26. November 2009)

ich sage es ja die Anderen sind immer schuld


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (26. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist Dein Beitrag das "Gegenstück" zu meinem als Raidleiter. Ich habe bewusst nur Deinen gelesen. In meinem Beitrag habe ich festgestellt, dass es wirklich zwischen den Server sehr krasse Unterschiede gibt die als "normal" angesehen werden.
> Das Problem liegt in der Hand von Blizzard. Der gesamte normale Raidcontent ist selbst Random Raids frei zugänglich. Die Epic Ausrüstung hat einfach keine Wertigkeit mehr. Einzig und alleine die Items aus PdOK sind heute noch einen Blick wert mit ihrem achso schönen "Heroisch". Selbst PdOK 10er wird mitlerweile durch Random Raids auf meinem Server gelegt - eigentlich schlimm, wird es doch als HardMode angesehen. Spieler bekommen das Zeug nachgeworfen. Das Resultat war, dass z.B. ich von einem reinen Equip Check auf die Achievments zusätzlich gewechselt bin. Wie oft kam schon die Frage "Die Adds bei Anub hast Du schonmal getankt?" "Ja" und dann wüten 1-2 im Raid rum. Auch die DDs "Die Kugeln machst dann Du. Kennst das?" "Ja" - Wipe. Die Liste an Erfahrungen könnte endlos so weiter gehen.
> Die paar "Pfeifen" von denen Du sprichst sind einfach mehr geworden. Das Spiel hat an Anspruch verloren bzw. ist der breiten Masse zugänglicher. Spieler aus Classic Zeiten sind Seltenheiten. Ich habe mich in meiner alten Gilde immer für Leute wie Dich stark gemacht. Das Gear ist egal. In den alten Leuten steckt mögliches Potenzial zu einem Top Spieler. Im Random Raid ist für mich unpassendes Gear, schlechte oder keine Verzauberung sowie Steine oder fehlende 10er Erfolge ein No Go! Einfach aufgrund meiner negativen Erfahrung vorn Spielern denen Blizzard Top Epic Gear "schenkt". In meiner neuen Gilde freue ich mich auch über Bewerbungen von den "alten Hasen" - diese verlieren aber aufgrund der Anspruchlosigkeit die Lust.
> Nun das unfreundliche "kicken" aus einer Gruppe ohne Kommentar ist auch sehr fraglich. Ich handhabe es häufig auch so - werde es wohl aber wieder ändern hoffe ich. Allerdings gab es Zeiten wo Du als Raidleiter beschimpft wurdest wenn Du jemandem gesagt hast, was er verbessern muss. Alternativ kamen Ausreden wie "Ich habe kein Gold". Um solche Diskussionen zu vermeiden hat sich das "leise kicken" einfach so ergeben. Schade ... aber Fakt.
> ...



i know du hast die anderen posts nich durchgelesen aber meiner sollte in etwa des selbe bedeuten wie deiner^^


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> i know du hast die anderen posts nich durchgelesen aber meiner sollte in etwa des selbe bedeuten wie deiner^^



Ich such mal Deinen Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit sagt: Jop das passt so grob. Azshara läuft das mit den Items anders.


----------



## LordSchlappen (26. November 2009)

Ganz einfach wer das nötige Equip nicht mit bringt bzw falsch gesockelt hat oder gar nichts an entchants oder sonstiges drauf hat wird gekickt,weil niemand hat lust x wipes hinter sich zu haben da vergeht einem die lust ich gehe lieber mit  leuten raiden die die nötige Erfahrung haben und das eqiup dafür das ist für mich mitlerweile pflicht.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (26. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Ich hab das nicht geklaut! Ich hab meinen Kumpel dafür bezahlt, dass er das klaut, weil der das Gold äh Geld brauch, was ich über habe! Geklaut hab ich das aber echt nicht!



ob das wohl etwas am Thema vorbei ging? Möglich wäre es.
Ich bezahle ja nicht den PM dafür dass er mir ein Item zusteckt sondern die anderen Spieler im Raid - natürlich nur die, die darauf need haben (könnten) dafür, dass sie Passen.
Das ist vergleichbar mit einem Vertrag auf Dulden / Unterlassen.



/edit:
Der Korrektheit halber:
Du beschreibst hier einen Vertrag aus unerlaubter Handlung (Diebstahl) in mittelbarer Täterschaft.
Das wäre wohl eher so als würdest du deinen Kumpel dafür bezahlen (weil er das Gelbd braucht, welches du über hast) - ein Produkt nicht zu kaufen damit du es haben kannst (weil dieses das Letzte ist, limitiert ist, etcetc)


----------



## mmm79 (26. November 2009)

Also, ich geb dem te mal vollkommen recht !



Scharamo schrieb:


> Dieses ewige "MIMIMI früher war alles besser".


früher war alles besser ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder hast du jemanden gesehen der zu bc zeiten im /2 nach leuten mit xxxDPS gesucht hat?



Scharamo schrieb:


> Bei uns auf dem Server wird auch auf das Gear und die Erfolge geschaut. Und wenn dein EQ nicht verzaubert ist oder einfach Sch*** ist... den kommst du halt nicht mit. Jeder Raidleiter möchte durch die Instanz sicher gerne schnell und ohne wipe durch. Das da etwas gefiltert werden muss solltest du verstehen. Bei uns wird man nur garnicht eingeladen wenn das EQ nicht passt.


das ein gewisses mindestmaß an gear vorhanden sein sollte ist schon klar
aber muss alles immer so schnell wie möglich gehen?
geht ihr denn alle nur wegen gear raiden?



Scharamo schrieb:


> Das Items gelogt werden finde ich z.B. nicht wirklich schlimm. Gibt genug Leute die nur dieses eine Item brauchen und sich dafür einen Raid bauen. Wenn du das Item auch brauchst geh halt nicht mit.


Also ein item im vorhinein für sich zu beanspruchen falls es droppen sollte ist ...
ich würd allein schon aus prinzip mit solchen leuten net mitgehen (auch wenn ich das item net mal ansatzweise brauch)
ich hab eher das bedürfnis solche leute auf ignore zu setzen ...

genausowenig würd ich mitgehen wenn wer er nach dps fragt ...
die meisten leute die diese frage stellen habeen eh keine ahnung ...
frag die mal welche dps die wissen wollen: encounter, raidbuffs, etc.
der einzige vergleichbare wert wäre selfbuffed alleine auf die bosspuppe zu hauen ...
aber die werte die meist angegeben werden sind ohne raidbuffs ohnehin net möglich, bzw. nur an bestimmten encountern.


----------



## Æzørt (26. November 2009)

wisst ihr was ich ganz schlimm finde? die gearscore addons! warum? weil ich da absolut nich durchblicke! mir hat einer gesagt ich hab nen gearscore von 5000 laut dem addon. auf be.imba sagen die mir ich hab 600 und auf youloot heißt es ich hätte 4200. was davon stimmt nun?

außerdem ist das sehr heiler diskriminierent denn als heiler brauch man nicht so nen t9.25+ gear um gut zu sein. ich kenn heiler die sind nicht ganz so gut equipt heilen aber bei manchen bossen wie der papst an ostern.
außerdem sagt der gearscore nichts über skill aus


----------



## Rexs (26. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

was soll man dazu sagen? 

Arrogantes Verhalten und Geflame scheinen die neuen Zweitberufe zu sein, die einige Leute in Nullkommanix auf MaxSkill haben.

Ich dachte auch das staendiges Geflame und "Penisvergleiche" meinen weiteren WoW-Alltag ausmachen werden, habe allerdings vor kurzem auf einen anderen Server gewechselt und musste feststellen, dass nicht alle Server so sind wie der, von dem ich gekommen bin. 

Natürlich hat man überall schwarze Schafe dabei und die ein oder andere Ini- oder Raid-Gruppe taugt einfach mal nix. 

Kleines Beispiel: Habe vor kurzem meinen Shadow-Priest auf 80 hochgespielt und nebenbei auch Heal-Equip gefarmt. Jedenfalls habe ich mir mit einem Freund (DD/Heal) eine PdC-Herogruppe gesucht und wollte testen ob mein Heal das schon hinbekommt. Des Weiteren haben wir uns einen Tank und DD aus Gilde eingepackt (die vorher von eventuellen Wipes in Kenntnis gesetzt wurden und kein Problem damit hatten) und einen DD haben wir Random gesucht (auch dieser wurde ueber die Situation informiert). Der Random war ein Frisch-80er DK und wie vorhergesehen, hat's mit dem Heal nicht funktioniert und wir haben's einfach nicht hingekriegt. Nach dem 2. Wipe fing der Random ploetzlich an mich uebel zu beschimpfen und rumzuplaerren was ich denn fuer ein Noob sei etc. pp...ich erspare euch Einzelheiten. So weit, so gut und mein Freund haette auch einfach auf Heal gespecct, ich haette Dmg gemacht und alles waere wie am Schnuerchen gelaufen...wenn nicht besagter, sich beschwerender Random-DD mit 800dps den letzten Platz im DamageMeter eisern verteidigt haette. 
Long story short: Ich gehoere nicht zu jenen, die einfach Leute aus der Gruppe kicken...aber da war's einfach angebracht. Jedenfalls kam dann von ihm nur noch ein Whisper an mich mit folgenden Worten "An meinem Equip hat's nicht gelegen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich sagen will, schwarze Schafe gibt's ueberall und gute Leute gibt es ebenfalls ueberall...man muss von Zeit zu Zeit einfach nur Glueck haben und auch mal den HC oder Whispers ignorieren koennen. 

Ich bin mit momentaner Spielsituation sehr zufrieden und da ich eh kein Freund von RandomRuns bin, mache ich soviel wie moeglich mit der Gilde! 

Gruss
Rexs


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (26. November 2009)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Dieses ewige "MIMIMI früher war alles besser".
> 
> Bei uns auf dem Server wird auch auf das Gear und die Erfolge geschaut. Und wenn dein EQ nicht verzaubert ist oder einfach Sch*** ist... den kommst du halt nicht mit. Jeder Raidleiter möchte durch die Instanz sicher gerne schnell und ohne wipe durch. Das da etwas gefiltert werden muss solltest du verstehen. Bei uns wird man nur garnicht eingeladen wenn das EQ nicht passt.
> Das Items gelogt werden finde ich z.B. nicht wirklich schlimm. Gibt genug Leute die nur dieses eine Item brauchen und sich dafür einen Raid bauen. Wenn du das Item auch brauchst geh halt nicht mit.
> ...



Besser hätte man es nicht sagen können du trifft genau auf den Punkt grade mit ausfilterungssache. Bei uns ist das genau so wenn einer nicht die Leistung hat die er machen sollte für PdoK 25er muss er halt zuhause bleiben, so ist das leben weil es weitere 24 Leute gibt die weiter kommen wollen.


----------



## Uratak (26. November 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> ob das wohl etwas am Thema vorbei ging? Möglich wäre es.
> Ich bezahle ja nicht den PM dafür dass er mir ein Item zusteckt sondern die anderen Spieler im Raid - natürlich nur die, die darauf need haben (könnten) dafür, dass sie Passen.
> Das ist vergleichbar mit einem Vertrag auf Dulden / Unterlassen.
> 
> ...



Du verschaffst Dir das "Vorrecht" auf ein Item in dem Du Leute dafür schmierst, die das Gold ja auch benötigen - sonst würden sie es nicht annehmen. Im Grunde bist Du nicht mal so ehrlich und sagst "Ich will das Item haben und nehm es mir", sondern versuchst über eine Schwachstelle an Dein Gear ganz heimlich still und leise ran zu kommen. Ist in jedem Fall besser als offen damit umzugehen und den Leuten klar zu sagen was Du willst. Du versuchst nur Deinen "Ruf" zu wahren in dem Du es Hinterrücks machst. Auch ne Möglichkeit - kostet zwar Gold aber das ist in WoTLK eh keine Währung mehr.


----------



## Super PePe (26. November 2009)

Sie saßen und tranken am Biertisch,
Und sprachen von Items viel.
Die Herren waren ästhetisch,
Die Damen von zartem Gefühl.

Die Instanz muß sein platonisch,
Der dürre Elfe sprach.
Die Elfin lächelt ironisch,
Und dennoch seufzet sie: Ach!

Der Krieger öffnet den Mund weit:
Die Instanz sei nicht zu roh,
Sie schadet sonst der Gesundheit.
Das Fräulein lispelt: Wie so?

Der Schurke spricht wehmütig:
Das Raiden ist eine Passion!
Und präsentieret gütig
Die Tasse dem Herrn "Patron".

Am Tische war noch ein Plätzchen;
Mein Liebchen, da hast du gefehlt.
Du hättest so hübsch, mein Schätzchen,
Von deiner Liebe erzählt.


----------



## Kultig (26. November 2009)

du wirst es nicht glauben, aber wir machen auf unserm server mittlerweile einen "IQ-check", also holen uns die leute ins ts und sprechen ein paar minuten. du glaubst nicht was dabei rumkommt... ist zwar etwas zeitintensiver, aber bei jetzt 9 raids hatten wir immer eine menge spass, keiner hat geleavt und keiner gemeckert. klar, ein gewisses grundequip sollte dasein, aber das wissen die leute ja auch wenn sie sich für den raid anmelden. erfolge sind uns ****egal. haben eher schlechte erfahrungen mit solchen leuten gemacht, die die erfolge hatten und meinten wilde sau spielen zu können...


----------



## Tolan (26. November 2009)

Wenn man hier alles durchliest, weiß man das die Community den Bach runtergeht 
Grüsse


----------



## -Enkì- (26. November 2009)

hallo leute,

ja die situation in bezug mit dem umgang bzw. das verhalten einiger raidteilnehmer lässt schon stark zu wünschen über.
aber es gibt auch ausnahmen.

ich ging einmal einen ulduar raid auch als random mit. und war wirklich positiv überrascht!!
den so etwas hatte ich auch auf unseren server schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. jointe damals das ts und es hallte gleich mal witze und hallendes gelächter durch das headset.
dachte mir damals ok bin mal gespannt wie es wird. und ich muss sagen es war ein wirklich cooler abend.
wir erzählten witze lachten uns tod. und produzierten auch eine wipes daraus weil wir uns kugelten ^^. niemand motzte rum oder ging es war einfach just for fun!!
an dem abend sagte ich coll leute wann geht ihr wieder und war fortan jede woche mit ihnen unterwegs. und waren auch nicht erfolgloser als streng militärisch geführte raids.
der unterschied war wir hatten eine menge SPASS. und spielten weil es uns freude machte!!!

also ich will sagen es gibt noch ausnahmen obwohl diese seltener werden.

@TE bzw. anderes Posts
--von item locken halte ich selbst nicht viel. habe selbst als raidleiter des öfteren schon ein item gelassen obwohl ich es auch benötigt habe.
aber wie gesagt man ist jede woche in der ini. und es ist nicht so das das item nur 1 mal droppt ;-)

--um unötiger leaverei vorzubeugen hatt es sich bewährt oder sagen wir eingebürgert das in pdk/pdok die trophys und kugeln erst am raidende verteilt werden.

--und wenn jemand wirklich unter aller würde rumschreit und meint er könne alle anderen beleidigen. einfach darauf hinweisen das ihr das nicht ok findet und das nicht
akzeptiert und ein weiteres fehlverhalten werde nicht akzeptiert.
dann sind sie meistens handzahm... und wenn nicht wird er des raids verwiesen.


lg
phaldor


----------



## Skelettkrieger (26. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Du verschaffst Dir das "Vorrecht" auf ein Item in dem Du Leute dafür schmierst, die das Gold ja auch benötigen - sonst würden sie es nicht annehmen. Im Grunde bist Du nicht mal so ehrlich und sagst "Ich will das Item haben und nehm es mir", sondern versuchst über eine Schwachstelle an Dein Gear ganz heimlich still und leise ran zu kommen. Ist in jedem Fall besser als offen damit umzugehen und den Leuten klar zu sagen was Du willst. Du versuchst nur Deinen "Ruf" zu wahren in dem Du es Hinterrücks machst. Auch ne Möglichkeit - kostet zwar Gold aber das ist in WoTLK eh keine Währung mehr.



Falsch - ich versuche die Leute mit etwas zu entschädigen was sie uU brauchen können. In diesem Falle halt Gold.
Und ob ich die Leute dafür bezahle oder nicht bedeutet nicht, dass ich nicht offen damit umgehe, sonst würd ich es:
1. hier sicher nicht schreiben
2. die "geschmierten" noch zusätzlich fürs "schweigen" schmieren
3. einen ordentlichen Loot vorgaukeln und es mir dann heimlich zutraden lassen
4. nicht ansagen dass ich für dieses Item mit den Leuten eine Abmachung habe

btw: Loot für Gold = hinterrücks? Ok dann kauft sich bitte keiner mehr BoE items.


----------



## valibaba (26. November 2009)

Kurz und bündig, du bist ned der einzige, dem das aufgefallen ist.... bin auch aus der Classic-zeit und ich vermisse die community welche dazumals noch unterwegs war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Höflichkeit, Hilfsbereitschaft und Ehre sucht man heute vergebens... ab und zu gibt es noch Ehrliche Ritter mit denen man sich gut unterhalten kann.


----------



## Arosk (26. November 2009)

In jedem Spiel geht es den Bach runter. Wenn man nicht schwimmen kann, ersäuft man halt...


----------



## topdiver (26. November 2009)

Normalerweise ignoriere ich ja solche Threads, aber ...

mach mal einen Raid auf und du wirst merken, dass die Hölle über dich hereinbricht.

2.000 Whisper (Besserwisser, Quengler, AFK, usw.) - Was glaubst Du, was das für ein Stress ist !?
Und da habe ich nunmal keine Zeit, einem Spieler seine Klasse, samt Skillung und Enchants zu erklären.
Darum kicken die meisten kommentarlos.

Wer bei einem rnd-Raid VORHER nicht die Itemvergabe erfragt, ist selbst schuld. Mit "Lockern" gehe ich
persönlich nicht, aber das eher aus Prinzip.

Das ewige zurück schauen auf die WoW-Vanilla-Welt bringt einen nicht weiter. Klar war es damals iwie
besser. Aber auch jetzt kannst du die Dinge selbst in die Hand nehmen und kannst selbst lenken.
Und schon halbieren sich deine ganzen Sorgen, die du hier im Thread aufzählst.

Also: Nicht immer nur bedienen lassen und dabei heulen, sondern aktiv werden und selbst gestalten !


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (26. November 2009)

Sorry at vorher^^.... wieder was falsch verstanden^^.... hock her am pc und mach den ganzen tag SAP^^ da kann ma schonmal was übersehen/verlesen.....

aber so wie ich das mitbekomm..... geht die community wirklich den bach runter.....
ich lese nur.... schmiergeld... itemlocks.... hinterrücks heimlich handeln etc......... sagts mal was is denn los mit euch?^^ 

hier gehts ja schlimmer zu als aufm bazar, lol...... ich werde nächstes addon so schnell wies geht 85 werden und raiden damit ich mit euch nix zutun haben muss..... ist ja wirklich furchtbar wie es bei den lowies zugeht, wie bei hunden die sich um fleisch streiten dermassen itemgeil -.-

naja ich werd zu dem thread nixmehr sagen, weils nix nützt, eine simple antwort "ja" meinerseits wird reichen müssen^^..... 

wie auch immer wer nice zocken will mit netten leuten und anständigen klassen (anständig im sinne von skill), der soll einfach blackmoore-ally gehen und keksgestalt (mich) anlabern, oder besser noch post schicken mit anhang zu diesem thread +nickname aus dem thread..... ich organisier nen raid der jedem passt, nix mit flamen wegen dps, keine ninjas oder geschmierten pm's.... manoman 

wie auch immer ich sag nixmehr hier is ja grauenhaft^^....


----------



## Derodar (26. November 2009)

ich finde es ja immer sehr schön wie hier von vielen leuten immer wieder gejammert wird, aber diese trotzdem weiter spielen. jetzt mal ganz ehrlich. wenn jemand im lfg channel nach membern für seinen pdok 25 raid oder sonstiges sucht und er einen equip check macht und zu mir sagt er nimmt mich nicht mit ist die sache für mich erledigt. was soll ich mich darüber ärgern? geh ich halt wo anders mit. auch wenn die leute unfreundlich geworden sind und immer mehr werden. was kümmerts mich? ich spiele schon ewigkeiten auf dem real dethecus und hab dort mittlerweile genug freunde gefunden mit denen ich immer wieder mal irgendwelche raids machen kann. wenn euch das nicht passt, ihr nicht umgehen könnt oder es euch den spielspaß nimmt dann hört doch einfach auf. aber nicht immer herumweinen.


----------



## Ya2So4 (26. November 2009)

Ich bin nur in hero instanzen unterwegs und treffe da überwiegend nette oder wenigstens umgängliche  Leute, wenn mal ein assozialer dabei ist ignorier ich ihn und such mir was anderes.
Kann mir gut vorstellen das es in raids anders ist aber man sollte sich nicht den spass verderben lassen und sich auf die normalen wow spieler konzentrieren.


----------



## Bansai2006 (26. November 2009)

Bierpimp! schrieb:


> Ich glaube du bist nicht der Erste der diese erkenntnis hat.
> 
> ABER ich denke mal das, dass die leute "Arrogant" "faul" und vielleicht auch unsozial sind, kann an ihrem umfeld oder auch an Blizz liegen.
> PdK10/25 mit rnd grp zu clearen lol und so ? Bt vor und auch nach 3.0 mit Rnd gruppen zu clearen war unmöglich!
> ...


 

Wenn das nicht der Musterthread aller Musterthread ist .  Wow Com ist das aller letzte


----------



## Seydo (26. November 2009)

Mimimi ._. Wow zu leicht, kein hardmode machen, aber gleichzeitig nur leute mit 5k dps für naxx suchen damit blos kein wipe kommt ansonsten wird leave...

Das sagt doch genug über die Community aus


----------



## turalya (26. November 2009)

weiß ned was das gewhine soll ich habe 3 80er und mit einem pdk clear (heiler) der tank macht seine hcs und hat spaß und der mage damaged sich durch was acuh immer grad lustig is und mein 68er warri ist seit 4-5 tagen auf 68 weil ich einfach pilgerfreuden gemacht habe bzw bissl pvp...und JA ich habe spaß
und wenns euch zu einfach ist macht pvp da isses immer anders


----------



## TonyHoly (26. November 2009)

Irgendwie wie mit den Benzinpreisen. Die Leute meckern dauernd rum. Und trotzdem fährt jeder Auto.

Schmeiss doch WoW wieder in die Tonne. Weshalb siehst du dich dazu veranlagt, bei 3 Wochen Stubenarest gleich wieder WoW zu spielen?! Gibt mehr als genügend gute Alternativen.

WoW ist nunmal so wie es ist. Daran wird sich nichts (mehr) in Richtung früher ändern. Im Gegenteil. Die Leute welche "früher" kannten sterben aus und der neue Ton etabiliert sich.


----------



## benniboy (26. November 2009)

Die meißten Spieler hier haben sich einfach den falschen Server ausgesucht. Ich spiele jetzt seid dem Release von BC auf Gilenas und von der Community hat sich da nichts geändert.
Es gibt halt so Server wo jeder einfach den längsten haben will. Für all die die auf so Server spielen tut es mir leid weshalb ich froh bin das es sowas auf "meinem" Server zum Glück noch nicht gibt.
Aber hier die Community ist das beste Beispiel wie sie nicht sein soll.

@TonyHoly
Das mit den Benzin Preisen und Autos zu vergleichen ist sowas von Sinnfrei...


----------



## TonyHoly (26. November 2009)

benniboy schrieb:


> @TonyHoly
> Das mit den Benzin Preisen und Autos zu vergleichen ist sowas von Sinnfrei...



Wieso sollte das sinnfrei sein?

In WoW meckert pro Woche 2x jemand wie scheisse die aktuelle Situation ist.

Im RL an der Tanke hörst du das gleiche über die Benzinpreise. Ach wie hoch, ach wie teuer, ach wie beschissen.

In WoW spielt jeder der meckert, oder zumindest ein hoher Anteil, weiter.

An der Tanke füllst du schmollend das Benzin ein und steigst in dein 12l/100km Auto und braust davon.

Ich find den Vergleich gut, aber deine Meinung akzeptier ich 'türlich auch.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (26. November 2009)

TonyHoly schrieb:


> Wieso sollte das sinnfrei sein?
> 
> 
> 
> An der Tanke füllst du schmollend das Benzin ein und steigst in dein 12l/100km Auto und braust davon.


 hihi ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## douron (26. November 2009)

Also nachdem ich so manche geistige ergüsse lesen musste die dem begriff "dünnschiss" sehr nahe kommen will ich doch auch mal was zu ablassen.

an den TE erstmal,  du hast einfach recht mit dem was du sagst!!!

Die community geht einfach nur noch den bach herunter..

selber spiele ich wow bereits seit Vanilla-zeiten, und muss sagen es ist zum großteil ziemlich niveaulos geworden was manche denken von sich geben zu müssen.

ich selber hab die erfahrung gemacht das die meisten die nach "hi-level-equip" und mindesten 5k dps schreien, genau die sind, die am ende dastehen und
im recount oder wol den letzten platz belegen... fazit das sind genau die deppen die denken das sie die ober mega pros wären und am ende nur heise luft raus schießen.

Equiplock Oo wo gibts den sowas... jeder der an nem Raid teilnimmt und bedarf auf ein teil hat ist dann auch berechtigt es zu bekommen... der höhere roll gewinnt eben... punkt.

muss einigen meiner vorposter echt recht geben wenn sie sagen das sich "unser liebes Gesellschaftsbild" in dem spiel mehr als nur wiederspiegelt.

traurig aber wahr... 

wie dem auch sei, es geht weiter, so oder so... und auf meiner Ignore-list is auch noch ne menge platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long


----------



## -Baru- (26. November 2009)

benniboy schrieb:


> Die meißten Spieler hier haben sich einfach den falschen Server ausgesucht. Ich spiele jetzt seid dem Release von BC auf Gilenas und von der Community hat sich da nichts geändert.
> Es gibt halt so Server wo jeder einfach den längsten haben will. Für all die die auf so Server spielen tut es mir leid weshalb ich froh bin das es sowas auf "meinem" Server zum Glück noch nicht gibt.
> Aber hier die Community ist das beste Beispiel wie sie nicht sein soll.
> 
> ...



Kann mich nur anschließen. Auf Gilneas hab ich solche Sachen außer einige wenige Außnamen auch noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## Nexilein (26. November 2009)

Ich halte das nicht für ein WoW spezifisches Problem. Das was man früher unter "Guten Manieren" verstanden hat, wird heute doch nur noch in Einzelfällen praktiziert. Allgemeingut ist es schon lange nicht mehr. 
Es gibt ja eine Reihe von Zitaten die immer wieder hervorgeholt werden um zu zeigen, dass man sich schon immer über die Jugend beschwert hat.
Irgendwie ist aber auch jede Kultur aus der diese Zitate entstammen mittlerweile untergegangen...


----------



## Fhiess (26. November 2009)

Je älter eine Community ist, desto intoleranter wird sie. Ist bei Spielen wie WC3 so, und wird auch einst bei AION so sein.


----------



## DiemoX (26. November 2009)

Fhiess schrieb:


> Je älter eine Community ist, desto intoleranter wird sie. Ist bei Spielen wie WC3 so, und wird auch einst bei AION so sein.




/sign

Aber ich mach mir aus Affen in WoW nichts, wofür gibts igno? Außerdem hab ich schon viele richtig gute Rnd Raids erlebt, auch mit blau epic equipteten und es war zT richtig lustig im TS.


----------



## Exicoo (26. November 2009)

Eher geht WoW aufgrund der vielen Flamer den Bach runter!


----------



## Aspyragos (28. November 2009)

Die Community geht massiv den Bach runter!!

Gestern Daily-HC ....war mit meinem Retri-Pala unterwegs.....wurde in Gruppe eingeladen.....soweit alles normal. (Tank-DK, Schurke, Jäger (alle aus einer Gilde), Heal-Dudu (Random), Retri-Pala (Random))
Ini war schnell clear....ein Blick aufs Recount.....*freu* ERSTER....fragte dann die Gruppe ob noch Lust auf PDC-HC bestünde und ehe ich mich versah wurde ich aus Gruppe geschmissen. Is es denn so schwer zu sagen "Ne sry...kein Interesse" oder "Sry habe ID" ? Der Dudu schrieb mir wenigstens noch, daß er Stammgrp für PDC hat....akzeptiere ich voll und ganz. Aber die anderen drei......ich spars mir.

Der Anstand einiger Leute scheint unterstes Niveau erreicht zu haben. In Zukunft werde ich solche Leute auf Igno setzen. Ist zwar traurig lässt sich aber nicht anders mehr regeln.

So hab meinem Ärger Luft gemacht.


----------



## Raz0rblador (28. November 2009)

That's the WoW we play 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## wow-michi (28. November 2009)

Jetzt werden sich wieder einige ärgern aber ja auch ich steh dazu FRÜHER WAR ALLES BESSER CLASSIC FTW!

ps: war doch früher ncih so schlimm mit den kiddys bzw darf man so nich sagen gibt bestimtm auch anstendige dann nehm ich mal den aus druck  unsoziale spieler wann haben die sich eigl. genau eingeschlichen mitte ende TBC  kann des sein?^^


----------



## 13101987 (28. November 2009)

Der Verfall der Comunity zeigt sich aber nicht nur in Raids.
Ich kenne das ganze von früher noch so, dass man Leuten die anscheinend nicht soviel Ahnung von ihrem Char haben, weil sie z.b. frisch 60/70 sind, Tipps zu ihrer Klasse anbietet. Sprich als ich 60/70 war kamen in den Hauptstädten am Anfang hin und wieder whisper frei nach dem Motto: "Hi. Darf ich dir eventuell ein paar Tipps zur Skillung/Equip/Sockeln geben? Ist nicht böse gemeint, allerdings eher suboptimal."
Nun stand vor langer Zeit ein Schurke in Dala (Ich spiele einen Schurken und mein Wissen reicht zumindest soweit um zu erkennen, dass eine Skillung wie 21/20/20 sowie Ausdauersockel nicht das Wahre sind) und ich sah eben solch eine Skillung mit solchen Steinen in den 226er Items die es für Marken gab. Also flüsterte ich den Schurken an und fragte ihn, obs er vielleicht Hilfe bei seiner Skillung/den Sockeln/dem Equip bräuchte und ich ihm bei Bedarf dabei helfen würde. Zurück kam ein. "Ich bin einer dieser Casuals. Ich darf scheiße sein, ich zahle für das Spiel und bekomme trotzdem mein Equip" sowie ein "Xy ignoriert euch".
Seit diesem Tag wollte ich niemanden mehr helfen, besonders da ich vorher schon dutzende solcher Aussagen zu hören bekam, aber auch Sachen wie "Ey du Penner nicht jeder hat den ganzen Tag Zeit zum zocken so wie du und weiß daher alles".
Vor ein paar Tagen dann war ich mal wieder in einer Gruppe für Archa, wir klatschten in in Ruhe um und nach dem Raid fragte mich die andere Schurkin aus dem 10er wie ich es schaffe über 8k Dps am Boss zu machen und ob ich ihr helfen könnte.
Also half ich hier so gut wie es ging, ließ sogar eine Berserker Verzauberung kostenlos springen da sie mir Nett erschien und meinte, dass sie kein Gold dafür hat und nach etwa zwei Stunden Erklärungen usw waren wir dann fertig und ihre Schurkin konnte sich sehen lassen. Ich freute mich dann auch darauf, dass wir endlich fertig waren, wollte in Ruhe twinken gehen und verabschiedete mich von ihr. Von ihr kam nichts, von ihr kommt auch noch immer nichts wenn ich in Dalaran neben ihr stehe und ihr zuwinke und ich denke auch nicht, dass sie jemals zumindest ein Danke springen lässt.
Dann traf ich vorgestern mit meinem Priester auf eine Gruppe von drei DDs die sich wohl alle untereinander kennen welche mit mir ein paar normale Instanzen machen wollte. In der Instanz angekommen durfe ich dann sehen, dass diese drei Spieler sich wirklich alle Mühe der Welt gegeben haben alles an ihrem Char falsch zu machen was man falsch machen konnte und ebenfalls noch glaubten es wär alles Supi.
Ich ließ Recount in der Instanz mitlaufen da ich sehen wollte wieviel Überheilung mein Priester so macht um ein bessere Gefühl dafür zu bekommen und durfte nebenbei zwei Hexer und einen Jäger sehen die es zusammen auf satte 900 DPS brachten, und das mit 80.
Nun verspühre ich aber nicht mit den Drang anderen Leuten meine Hilfe anzubieten und so entschloss ich mich mit ihnen einfach den ganzen lieben langen Tag über Instanzen zu machen, mit ihnen zu reden und wir hatten unendlich viel Spaß.
Am Ende des Tages den wir zusammen verbracht haben kam von ihnen als ich Offline gehen wollte ein großes Danke für meine Geduld, sie würden das ganze garnicht mehr kennen und fanden es richtig toll mal die Instanzen von innen zu sehen und nicht nach der ersten Trashmobgruppe rausgeworfen zu werden weil sie sowenig Schaden machen. Ebenso waren sie erstaunt darüber, dass man in WoW auch Gespräche mit anderen führen kann und das sie mal nicht wegen ihres Equips, des Schadens usw niedergemacht wurden (Ich muss dennoch den Tanks danken die die Geduld hatten mit uns die Instanzen zu machen, es war bestimmt nicht leicht für sie, da auch mein Priester noch nicht der beste ist und ich das erstemal geheilt habe^^)

So habe ich für mich fesgestellt, dass es in WoW keine Gemeinschaft mehr gibt.
Es gibt in WoW denke ich zumindest nahezu nur noch Spieler die für sich das beste wollen, die die besten sein wollen und auf dem Weg dorthin eine Spur der Verwüstung durch Egoismus hinterlassen.
Das Zusammenspiel als Gruppe, das Spielen in einer Gruppe, das Reden, sei es nur RP und den Spaß findet man in WoW leider immer seltener.
Auf einem Server wie die Aldor wird man vom RP in Goldhain ausgeschlossen da man ja kein richtiges RP betreibt wenn man einen gefallenen alten Helden spielt welcher nun nur noch durch die Straßen zieht und sein Gold damit verdient Geschichten von seinen Taten zu erzählen.
Gespräche in Instanzen findet man nur selten (Ich habe bisher zweimal erlebt wie man sich in einer Instanz unterhalten kann) und das Spiel als Gruppe ist ein Ding der unmöglichkeit. So wurde ich aus einer Gruppe geworfen, weil ich kurz vor dem Endboss der Instanz afk musste da die kleine wach geworden ist. Als ich zwei Minuten später wiederkam stand ich vor der Instanz am Friedhof (sie haben somit max ne Minuten auf mich gewartet) und durfte direkt nach meinem Text dass ich afk gehe und warum lesen es sei eine Frechheit einfach so in einer Instanz afk zu gehen.
Wenn man nach Hilfe für eine Gruppenquest sucht kann man genauso gut mit einer Wand reden. Meinem Priester hat seit er 73 ist und die Questreihe mit den Magnaturen in der Drachenöde machen muss keiner dabei geholfen, dabei habe ich jeden Tag wann immer ich on war nach Hilfe für diese Gruppenquest gesucht.
WoW hält mich und ich denke auch viele andere nur noch wegen der Zeit die ich in meinem Main gesteckt habe der mir noch ein wenig Spaß macht.
Bis er soweit war wie er jetzt ist habe ich insgesamt (mit BC zusammen) laut /played 24 Tage am Stück gespielt. Einen ganzen Monat nur am PC verbracht, 24 Stunden rund um die Uhr 24 Tage lang.
Mehr hält mich leider nicht mehr bei WoW und ich finde den Verfall der Comunity in einen Haufen voller frecher Egoisten sehr Schade.
Vor Wotlk, naja eher vor der Abschaffung der Zugangsquests sah das ganze finde ich anders aus, vielleicht liegt es aber auch nur daran dass ich dort nie im High Content gespielt habe. Dennoch meine ich mich daran erinnern zu können, dass wir in unserem 4 Std Ausflug durch Maraudon auch gesprochen haben, gelacht haben, gewartet haben bis der eine mit dem Essen fertig war.
Ich stelle mir oft die Frage warum das ganze so gekommen ist wie es nun ist. Meine Freundin meint, dass die Einführung der Hardmodes, der Abschaffung der Zugangsquests und der Einführung der Epics für nichts daran Schuld ist.
Denn so kommen automatisch zwei Gruppen auf und jeder will zu Gruppe eins gehören, schafft es aber nicht.
Gruppe eins macht die Hardmodes, ist erfolgreich und meistens mit BiS Items bestückt.
Gruppe zwei dümpelt in den Raids rum, freut sich darüber, dass sie jetzt mit 232er Items ausgerüstet ist, aber will auch zu der "Elite" gehören, schafft dies aber nicht.
Um sich aber dennoch als was besonderes zu fühlen zeigt man allen die kalte Schulter, versucht sich Rar zu machen indem man die Gruppe bei jedem noch so kleinem Mist verlässt und will alles so schnell wie es geht erreichen um vielleicht doch noch Anschluss an Gruppe eins zu bekommen. So wird in Instanzen nicht mehr gesprochen, die Instanz dauert dann ja länger, Zeit für Hilfe bleibt auch nicht und dieser Umgang den man zeigt und an den Tag legt verbreitet sich wie eine hoch ansteckende Krankheit durch die Reihen.
Vielleicht hat sie Recht, vielleicht auch nicht.
Mir ist das ganze recht egal, sobald ich ein anderes Spiel gefunden habe mit dem ich viel Spaß haben kann und in dem die Comunity noch stimmt packe ich meine Sachen und trenne mich von meinen 24 Tagen harter Arbeit die mir mein Schurke bereitet hat.
Oder aber irgendwann erkennt die Comunity was Sache ist und ändert sich, bzw der ganze Haufen Egoisten verdrückt sich in ein anderen MMO.


----------



## Kankru (28. November 2009)

Im Endeffekt sitzen wir eh wieder alle am PC und zocken unser WoW.
Solche Streit-Themen hetzen ehr, als dass sie die Leute anrütteln oder aufwecken.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (28. November 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Tja TE
> 
> Welcome to Lowbob WotlK schneller höher weiter für kleine Versager gemacht die in BT nicht mal den ersten Trash überlebt hätten, da zu doof.
> Was glaubst du wie viele von der Verlierern U10 oder 25 geschweige denn Algalon gesehen haben.
> ...




Besser hätte man es nicht beschreiben Können^^ so sieht es aus und nicht anders.

Ich bin immer noch dafür das man Eiskrone erst betreten soll wenn man Ulduar 10 oder 25er Hardmodes gemacht hat.
das schlimme ist nur das die casual Roxxer durch ne Q ne Epische Axt bekommen und das markenfarmen bestimmt wieder vereinfacht wird.

Aber was Soll

WoW Loved or hated^^


----------



## Testare (28. November 2009)

Ich muss zugeben, ich habe herzhaft gelacht^^

Nexus Daily gerade eben - Heiler wird gesucht, ich geh auf den T7,5 Priester - Invite kommt und fast Instant wieder gekickt.
Klar wundert man sich und fragt mal nach - Zitat des Leiters (Gnomschurke): "Unbuffed 15k Life ist zu wenig"

Ich geb zu, ich hab Tränen gelacht.

Bin dann mit ner anderen Gruppe rein, zeitgleich der Gnom - nach 30 Minuten waren wir gechillt ohne Verluste durch, der Gnomschurke hängt nach 1,5 Stunden noch drin *g*


----------



## Mirastor (28. November 2009)

Inzwischen spiele ich ja auch schon seit fast 4,5 Jahren und hab 7 80er.

Es fällt einem da halt schon stark auf, dass die Inis immer leichter werden und damit jeder gleich mal das Gefühl bekommt "Ich bin Imba und die Ini ging in 20 Minuten".
Zu Classic Zeiten wars einfach mal so, dass ne Ini wie BRD, Strath oder Scholo ihre 2-3 Stunden in Anspruch nahmen aber die Leute haben es ohne flamen gemeinsam durchgezogen und beim Endboss nichtmal nen Erfolg oder ein Epic bekommen.
Heute meckert jeder rum wenn mal ein Wipe is.... ist doch wayne, inzwischen gibt's ja in den Inis kein respawn mehr und die 3 Mobgruppen zwischen den Bossen hat man ja auch in unter einer Minute zerlegt.

Was leider auch immer stärker ins Hintertreffen gelangt sind die Klassenfähigkeiten. Sheepen, Kopfnuss, Verbannen, etc. beherrschen die meisten Leute nicht mehr. Früher gehörte das zum Klassenverständnis dazu und wir heute bestenfalls noch beim Trash vor Vezax gebraucht.

Auch zwei nette Beispiele die ich selbst erleben durfte:
Classic: Ich ging mit meinem 30er Char vorsichtig durch ein 40er Gebiet und hoffte es ohne viel sterberei durchqueren zu können und mir im Nachbargebiet den FP holen zu können und meine Quest zu beenden.
Plötzlich stieg neben mir ein 60er vom Mount, fragte mich freundlich was ich mit dem lvl hier in der Gegend treibe, begleitete mich und gab mir am Ziel angekommen 5g (was damals für ne Menge war).
Er verabschiedete sich noch höflich und ritt davon..... sowas hatte ich ab BC nicht mehr erlebt, obwohl ich dort dann doch 6 Chars nachzog.

Wotlk: Inzwischen is mein Warri 80 und recht gut equipped (~220). Mit einem meiner letzten Twinks war ich in der Scherbenwelt in ner Ini drin als der Tank ausfiel. Einer der DD's ging sofort weils laut ihm zu lang dauerte nen Ersatz zu finden, also loggte ich um und zog die Gruppe durch den Rest der Managruft.
Nach 2 Minuten in der Ini bekam ich von irgendeinem Typen ein /w dessen Verlauf sich ca. mit folgendem Inhalt gestaltete:
Er: "Hey, ihr seid nur 4 Leute da könnt ihr mich mitnehmen, bin guter DD"
Ich: "Danke, haben keinen Bedarf und sind sowieso gleich fertig mit der Ini"
Er: "Ey Alter nimm mich gefälligst mit wenn du schon welche durch die Ini ziehst"
Ich: "Du hattest jetzt grade 20 Minuten Zeit dich zu melden, die Leute haben grad lang genug gesucht"
Er: "Bin erst on gekommen"
Ich: "Das glaub ich nicht, weil vor ner Stunde warst auch im LFG drin als wir hier gestartet sind"
Er: "Pisser"
"Der Spieler ignoriert euch"


Leider bemerkt man die Tendenz zur unhöflichkeit als alt Eingesessener immer stärker, wodurch man natürlich auch die eigene Höflichkeit etwas zurück nimmt. Hin und wieder ringe ich mich bei ganz jungen/neuen Spielern durch ihnen Tipps zu geben, diese freun sich dann meist auch riesig drüber, weil ihnen endlich mal einer hilft anstatt sie nur zu kritisieren.

Also, tragt einfach selbst was dazu bei unsere Welt freundlicher zu machen, vielleicht brauchen wir dann solche Themen nicht mehr.

mfg Mirastor

Server: Dethecus, Main: Moghthelas


----------



## Deleo (28. November 2009)

Sehr schön geschrieben.
Wenn du meine Signatur liest, kennst du meine Einstellung.
Bei mir ist es auch so, ich suche eine grp....jemand wispert mich an, das einzigste was kommt ist...DPS ???, kein, Hi Lust auf xxx ... so wie man es gelernt hat, mit MENSCHEN zu Sprechen.

Das mit dem DPS geht mir richtig auf den Sack, es gibt kein anderes Ziel mehr im Spiel außer Max DPS, ich glaube auch daran, das wow genau aus diesem Punkt den Bach unter gehen wird, klar werde es diese Leute weiter spielen, aber sehr viele Ü30 oder Jugendliche mit einem IQ über 80 werden sich nach und nach verabschieden.

Ich glaube keiner möchte nach seinem DPS verurteilt werden, was aber  Momentan passiert.


----------



## GAJR (28. November 2009)

Das ist der Grund, wieso ich seitdem ich mit meinem ersten Char vor den Todesminen in einer Mobgruppe tot liegen gelassen wurde (war ein 40er dabei, ich war also überflüssig und sol doch gefälligst schauen, dass ich mich beeile, wenn ich noch mit will) in keiner einzigen Random-Grp mehr wahr. *g* 
Allerdings muss man dazusagen, dass die Todesmienen-Episode schon zu Classic-Zeit war.
Ich glaube nicht, dass die Leute wirklich so großartig unfreundlicher geworden sind. Man merkt es einfach mehr, weil man Dank Lfg etc. mehr mit den Leuten zu tun hat, die man früher von vornherein eh gemieden hat.


----------



## Cyl (29. November 2009)

Die Geister die ich rief...

Es ist doch ganz simpel: 

1.Der Spielentwickler hat ganz bewusst ihren Fokus auf eine neue Klientel gelegt. Dieser Fokus sind Gelegenheitsspieler und Kinder/Jugendliche zwischen 12-18.

2. Früher konnte man sich je nach unterschiedlichen Spielweisen (die gabs nämlich früher noch, etwa Endcontentraider, Gelegenheitsraider, Sammler, Roleplayer, etc) von der allgemeinen Masse abgrenzen und nur mit Gleichgesinnten spielen. ->Jede Gruppe war zufrieden, denn sie wussten was sie erwartet, man konnte andere Spieler schon am Aussehen beurteilen ob dieser zu meinem eigenen Spielspaß passt oder nicht. Niemand brauchte DPS-Nachfragen oder Gearchecks um ein potentielles Gruppenmitglied zu suchen.

3. Heute wird alles in einen Topf geworfen. Jeder Spieler, gar jeder Char wird gleich/sehr ähnlich gepached. Spielspaß übergreifend, Generationen übergreifend und nicht zuletzt selbst gruppenorientierte und solospielende Menschen in "Randomraids" aufeinander losgelassen. Letztere traf man in Gilden eher selten an, da sie mit ihrem Egotrip dermassen auffielen, daß sie nach wenigen Tagen/Stunden aus der Gemeinschaft entfernt wurden.

Blizz/Activision quetscht gerade die letzten Cent aus einem wirklich guten Spiel und lässt alle in einem Topf schwimmen. Alle Schichten, Generationen und vor allem alle Interessengruppen werden auf einen kümmerlichen Endcontent konzentriert.

Niemand braucht sich über das heutige Spielniveau wundern, schon gar nicht die armen "Ich hab 13€ für das Spiel bezahlt, also will ich alles sehen!"-Schreier. 
Denn genau diese mach(t)en WoW zu dem was es heute ist: 

*Ein Spiel ab 12, welches auf Sparflamme künstlich am Leben gehalten wird.* 
Und zwar solange bis Blizz/Activision einen kommerziellen Nachfolger hat.


----------



## Cloymax (29. November 2009)

TE:
lol l2p boon!

mal ernsthaft-ich freue mich immer sehr wenn ich ein neues epixx kriege, und da läuft es auch mal darauf hinaus, dass ich nur mitgehe um ein bestimmtes epixx zu kriegen.

allerdings wenns nur um embleme, ruf oder fun geht, gehe ich gern mal mit den leuten als gruppe in eine instanz und nicht als jäger mit 4/9/24 Pets.

du hast recht.


----------



## Enyalios (29. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Die Geister die ich rief...



Seh ich absolut genauso.

Ich spiel jetzt CoD: MW2, und müsste ich es mit dem WoW von jetzt vergleichen würden alle Spieler wohl in 2 Jahren mit Aimbot spielen und für ne 4er Killserie die atombombe bekommen. Immerhin haben sie ja auch denselben Preis bezahlt wie ein "Hartz-4-Prolet" mit zuviel Zeit. Achso ja, Ausrüstung ist mit Stufe 5 dann komplett freigeschaltet natürlich. Immerhin haben ja nicht alle Spieler soviel Zeit und was sollen jene sonst machen die nur 1h am Abend zocken ? das würde ja Jahre dauern bis zur maximalen Stufe...blablabla.

Genauer betrachtet find ich diesen Vergleich zum WoW von jetzt wirklich nicht so abwegig, eigentlich schon traurig...


----------



## Pusillin (29. November 2009)

Bierpimp! schrieb:


> lfm PdOK 25 alles offen min ilvl 245/258 und min erfahrung 4/5 pdok 10er 5/5 pdk 25 /w me etc.


generell bin ich ja auch gegen hohe Ansprüche,
aber mal ehrlich: Was hast du gegen diesen Anspruch auszusetzen?
Das Itemlevel ist vielleicht etwas hochgegriffen, ich denke ein 232er/245er Mix tut es auch,
kannst ja anfragen, aber er setzt sonst nur vorraus, dass du die Instanz im normalem Modus gecleart hast.
Natürlich kann man heros schaffen ohne vorher die Ini auf normal gespielt zu haben, aber dort ist das was anderes.
Ich habe oft Leute gesehen die meinten nur weil sie 80 sind können sie direkt pdk gehen.
Er sagt praktisch nur, dass du Ehrfahrung mit der Instanz haben musst,
und im 10er schonmal ein paar hardmodes gemacht haben solltest.


----------



## Bigmedi (29. November 2009)

Hihi

Mir wird immerwieder bestätigt warum ich WoW aufhörte und nun Hdro zocke.
Hab gestern beim Kumpel Pdk zugesehen was für ein Müll.
Und ja hab bis BC gezockt und Classics war einfach geil mir egal was andere meinen.
Nur schade weil Wow war mal nice nun scheiss.
Zum guten Glück gibts Hdro was für ne Show

mfg Big


----------



## Kreumelmo (29. November 2009)

Nun anscheinend haben 90% der Leute, die hier posten Classic und BC nicht richtig geraidet.
Also, früher war es doch so, ohne Stammgruppe lief so ziemlich nichts. Da war das Spielprinzip beim Raiden auch eher auf die Herausforderung ausgelegt, als auf die Items. Nen Boss zu legen hatte etwas mit Arbeit zu tun, 2-3 IDs mal an nem Boss zu wipen war keine Seltenheit. Heute ist es so, dass ne Raidini released wird und die Leute schon genervt sind wenn sie sie nicht mit der ersten ID am ersten Abend mit Randoms gecleart kriegen. Die Items sind heutzutage nichts mehr wert, jeder kriegt für wenig Aufwand alles, Herausforderung gibts nur noch in den Hardmodes. Die Items damals waren mehr wert, da das Erhalten der Items noch wirklich mit viel Zeit und Aufwand verbunden war, da musste man 2-3 mal die Woche Raiden um dann die Chance zu haben dass beim Endboss das Item droppt was man möchte und diejenigen die diese Items trugen, da wusste man sie haben was geleistet. Heute geh ich durch OG, guck mir die Leute an und sehe jeder trägt dasselbe, minimum PDK 10er Items....wo ich mich frage, ob das wirklich der Sinn ist.
Ich meine seht euch den letzten Patch an, die Marken in Hero inis mit denen man T 8,5 kriegt und derartige Items. So was macht Blizz nun mit dem nächsten Patch? Bringt die derzeitigen Marken in Hero Inis unter und man kann sich komplett T9 für Marken holen.......da fühlt man sich als Raider auch bissle verarscht.

->Naja worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will ist, dass dadurch das man nicht mehr viel Zeit investieren muss und größtenteils (außer Hero modes) die Herausforderung fehlt, ist das einzige was die Leute nunmal seit Lich King interessiert so schnell es geht an die Items zu kommen und da es so leicht ist daran zu kommen werden die Leute auch daran bewertet und ausgesucht für Random Raids. 

Aber dass sich das Spiel in diese Richtung entwickelt hat ist doch kein Wunder. 90% der Spieler sind Casuals, das Blizzard eher darauf guckt Content für sie einzubauen, als für die restlichen ich nenn sie mal "Hardcore Gamer" ist doch nicht verwunderlich. Bevor sie 90% der Spieler verlieren, weil diese den Content niemals sehen und es dann Wirtschaflich für die Firma schlechter aussieht würd ich an ihrer stelle auch lieber das Risiko eingehen die 10% Spieler zu verlieren, weil es keine Herausforderung gibt. 
Und das die Leute die zu den 90% gehören und seit Lich King auf einmal ohne viel Mühe vorne bei sind im Raiden und sich darauf was einbilden kann ich noch nicht einmal den Leuten böse nehmen. Diejenigen die damals sich noch viel Mühe machen mussten, um in Raids was zu reißen die lachen sich natürlich einen ab wie das Spiel und die Community "verkommen" ist. 

Also @TE du hast recht, dadurch dass also jeder alles erreichen kann, zumindest fast meinen viele sie seien die Größten im Spiel und müssen es versuchen anderen zu zeigen und dabei tun sie nicht allzu selten so als hätten sie die riesen Ahnung. Doch genau diese Leute die meinen sie wären es, sind die die gar keine Ahnung haben was es heißt was zu leisten im Spiel. Das wissen nur die "alten", die noch die großen Raids damals gemacht haben zu Classic oder auch noch zu BC Zeiten. Da ging es um Koordination, Herausforderung und Spielspaß und man war bereit Zeit dafür zu investieren auch wenn man mal nur nen Abend lang gewiped ist. Der Spaßfaktor war um 100x größer als das rumgegimpe in Lich King und die meisten Leute damals auch deutlich "humaner" drauf.

Edit: Entweder man akzeptiert das Spiel so wie es ist, da ich nicht denke das Blizzard mit Cataclysm es noch mal ändern wird und dementsprechend auch die Community so bleibt wie sie ist oder gar noch mehr bergab fährt, oder man ist konsequent und beendet das Spiel, weil es einem nicht mehr gefällt. Das war meine Konsequenz und wenn ich das hier so lese auch die richtige. Aber eines ist klar: Im Grunde bringt diese Diskussion absolut nichts. Beeinflussen kann man Blizzard so oder so nicht (mehr) und die Folge daraus auch die Community nicht mehr, da sie sich mit dem Spiel nunmal entwickelt. Dafür ist das Spiel zu weit fortgeschritten. Spiele wie Aion, wo die Entwickler im ersten halben Jahr noch hören (wollen), was die Spieler denken und auf Verbesserungen eingehen, so wie zu Beginn von WoW auch, da könnte es vielleicht noch in die richtige Richtung gelenkt werden und die Community sich auch in die richtige Richtung entwickeln. Doch früher oder später hören die Entwickler nicht mehr drauf und machen ihr eigenes Ding. Dann kann man nur hoffen, dass sie die richtige Richtung wählen. Blizz tat das leider nicht.


----------



## Cyl (29. November 2009)

Sehr schöner Post, Kreumelmo.


Aber ich getraue mich zu wetten das gleich ne ganze Horde hereinschneit, mit Antworten alá:

"Dann hör doch auf wenns dir nicht gefällt", alternativ: "mimmmimimii", oder: "Leistung in einem SPIIEEEL???? Du musst zum Psychologen!1!!"


Dumme Menschen sterben nicht aus, sie werden immer mehr. Vor allem in WoW.


----------



## Enyalios (29. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Post, Kreumelmo.
> 
> 
> Aber ich getraue mich zu wetten das gleich ne ganze Horde hereinschneit, mit Antworten alá:



Wenn du da mal nicht falsch liegst, Cyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erfahrungsgemäß werden solch gute Postings "überlesen" und es wird darauf gewartet das jemand anders etwas weniger gutes postet um DAS dann mit deinen zitierten aussagen zu belegen.


----------



## Gorb001 (29. November 2009)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Dieses ewige "MIMIMI früher war alles besser".
> 
> *Deshalb rumzuheulen weil mal ein Spieler offline geht oder nach einem Wipe geht finde ich echt schwachsinnig.
> 
> *




Und genau solche Leute wie du vermiesen auch mir den Spass am Raid.


----------



## Cyl (29. November 2009)

Stimmt, lange Texte überfordern doch sehr viele hier drin und im Spiel.


----------



## Drunas (29. November 2009)

Kreumelmo schrieb:


> ...


Lustig, Blizzard soll sich darum kümmern dass die Community sich verändert?
Das brauchen sie gar nicht. Community entwickelt von sich selbst. Vor allem dieser "Schmelztiegel" von Generationen, von 12 bis 60 Jährigen, ist doch sehr spannend. Und dementsprechend gibt es auch immer mehr Gilden die in ihrer Ausrichtung immer unterschiedlicher werden.
Ich finds gut so. Vorallem das Gemeckere wie kacke die comm doch sei, berührt mich überhaupt nicht.
Ich hab einfach ne Gilde mit ü 20 Leuten, wir sind 4t beste aufm Server, haben keine Zwänge was Itemlvl, Raiderfahrung, Raidpflicht, DKP, blablabla angeht. Wir haben einfach nur Spass, erforschen gerne das Spiel. Probieren Erfolge, Hardmodes und und und.
In so einer Gilde fühlt man sich auch zu hause. Was kümmern mich da Rndms? Was kümmert mich da der Handelschannel?
Klar, Idioten gibts immer, auch wenn ich mal rndm in Heros musste (Raiden tu ich mir ausser Ak nicht rndm an) gabs ab und zu Leute die halt nicht so sozial "kompetent" waren. Na und? In ner anderen Gruppe sahs da wieder gaaaanz anders aus. Aber so sind die Menschen ja, schlechte Sachen merken sie sich besser als gute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## palabexx (29. November 2009)

Drunas schrieb:


> Lustig, Blizzard soll sich darum kümmern dass die Community sich verändert?
> Das brauchen sie gar nicht. Community entwickelt von sich selbst. Vor allem dieser "Schmelztiegel" von Generationen, von 12 bis 60 Jährigen, ist doch sehr spannend. Und dementsprechend gibt es auch immer mehr Gilden die in ihrer Ausrichtung immer unterschiedlicher werden.
> Ich finds gut so. Vorallem das Gemeckere wie kacke die comm doch sei, berührt mich überhaupt nicht.
> Ich hab einfach ne Gilde mit ü 20 Leuten, wir sind 4t beste aufm Server, haben keine Zwänge was Itemlvl, Raiderfahrung, Raidpflicht, DKP, blablabla angeht. Wir haben einfach nur Spass, erforschen gerne das Spiel. Probieren Erfolge, Hardmodes und und und.
> ...



genauso is es!  so mach ich es auch, und bin zufrieden ;>


----------



## Powerflower (29. November 2009)

das liegt daran das zu viele spieler auf einem haufen spielen mit einer kleneren comm wäre das wohl nicht so extrem. sehe guild wars da sieht man sowas GANZ SELTEN und wenn mans sieht kann man sich ziemlich sicher sein dass der mal WoW gespielt hat. (NEIN DAS IST KEINE SCHLEICHWERBUNG). allerdings wäre es ne coole idee mal wow und guild wars zu kombinieren beide spiele habes so gute ansätze... welche praktisch sind und zusammen wohl unschlagbar wären


----------



## Cyl (29. November 2009)

Drunas schrieb:


> Lustig, Blizzard soll sich darum kümmern dass die Community sich verändert?
> Das brauchen sie gar nicht. Community entwickelt von sich selbst.



Das sehe ich etwas anders: Ein Spielerhersteller entwickelt ein Produkt für eine bestimmte Community, eine bestimmte Zielgruppe. Ja jeder Hersteller/Anbieter eines kommerziellen Produkts hat eine bestimmte Zielgruppe im Auge. 

Früher war Blizz´ Zielgruppe eher der anspruchsvolle Vielspieler, sie legten Wert auf ein qualitätiv hochwertiges (zu damaligen Zeiten) Spiel.

Jetzt eben holen sie sich genau die Kunden, die sie derzeit haben wollen und wofür sie das Spiel designen. ->Jung und dumm oder absoluter Gelegenheitsspieler, denn denen fällt die mangelnde Qualität nicht auf.




Drunas schrieb:


> Vor allem dieser "Schmelztiegel" von Generationen, von 12 bis 60 Jährigen, ist doch sehr spannend. Und dementsprechend gibt es auch immer mehr Gilden die in ihrer Ausrichtung immer unterschiedlicher werden.
> Ich finds gut so. Vorallem das Gemeckere wie kacke die comm doch sei, berührt mich überhaupt nicht.
> Ich hab einfach ne Gilde mit ü 20 Leuten, wir sind 4t beste aufm Server, haben keine Zwänge was Itemlvl, Raiderfahrung, Raidpflicht, DKP, blablabla angeht. Wir haben einfach nur Spass, erforschen gerne das Spiel. Probieren Erfolge, Hardmodes und und und.
> In so einer Gilde fühlt man sich auch zu hause. Was kümmern mich da Rndms? Was kümmert mich da der Handelschannel?
> ...



Es ist schön für *DICH* das du eine tolle Gilde hast, doch was ändert dieses an dem Problem der immer schlechter werdenen Com.?

Bisserl weniger Egotrip würde einigen gut tun.


----------



## HansiHansenHans (29. November 2009)

McScrub schrieb:


> oh, man was soll ich sagen, das ganze Gequatsche ist wirklich lustig. Es geht nämlich (ACHTUNG SPOILERALARM) um ein Computerspiel, nicht die Verleihung des Nobelpreis. Für mich als Casualplayer ist es toll auch mal alle Instanzen und Raids zu sehen. Weil, ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, ich zahle genau das gleiche Geld wie ihr. Und nur weil ihr 24/7 spielt habt ihr einfach nicht mehr Rechte als ich. Also wenn ihr verrückte, zeitaufwendige Herausforderungen sucht lernt das Telefonbuch auswendig. Zur Not auch mit 10-25 Personen möglich.....



Also dieses "Ich zahle Geld also will ich auch alles haben"- Mentalität , find ich eh seltsam. Ich zahle auch 17 Euro Pauschal im Monat fürs Fitnessstudio und kann ich alle Geräte benutzen? Nee jeder hat seine Grenzen (physisch zeitlich bereuflich)! Aber ich zahle 17 Euro ans Fitnessstudio und habe das Recht alle Geräte mit maximalen Gewicht heben zu können. Ja die 500kg Beinpresse die will ich auch drücken können! Ich zahl ja 17 euro im Monat!!! Einer der oft hingeht (Vielzocker) ist klar krätiger fitter als einer der weniger oft hingeht (Casual). Weil ich 17 Euro zahle will ich aber genauso fit sein wie einer der oft ins Fitnessstudio geht...

So sehe ich da auch im Spiel. Man zahlt nur für die Nutzungsrechte und die Infrastruktur!!!! Jeder soll halt nach seinen Möglichkeiten spielen. Aber was Blizzard im Moment macht ist es allen Fitnessstudio Besuchern zu ermöglichen alle Geräte mit maximalen Gewichten zu benutzen ohne großen Aufwand. Wo bleibt dann da noch der Spaß?


----------



## Braamséry (29. November 2009)

Mirastor schrieb:


> Leider bemerkt man die Tendenz zur unhöflichkeit als alt Eingesessener immer stärker, wodurch man natürlich auch die eigene Höflichkeit etwas zurück nimmt. Hin und wieder ringe ich mich bei ganz jungen/neuen Spielern durch ihnen Tipps zu geben, diese freun sich dann meist auch riesig drüber, weil ihnen endlich mal einer hilft anstatt sie nur zu kritisieren.



Dadurch, dass die ganzen Kleinkinder, vom geistlichen Alter, jez was "erreichen" habn sie ja grund zum flamen, mehr oder weniger.
Sie denken sie sind toll, weil jeder rnd raid pdk clearen kann. 



Kreumelmo schrieb:


> Nun anscheinend haben 90% der Leute, die hier posten Classic und BC nicht richtig geraidet.
> Also, früher war es doch so, ohne Stammgruppe lief so ziemlich nichts. Da war das Spielprinzip beim Raiden auch eher auf die Herausforderung ausgelegt, als auf die Items. Nen Boss zu legen hatte etwas mit Arbeit zu tun, 2-3 IDs mal an nem Boss zu wipen war keine Seltenheit. Heute ist es so, dass ne Raidini released wird und die Leute schon genervt sind wenn sie sie nicht mit der ersten ID am ersten Abend mit Randoms gecleart kriegen. Die Items sind heutzutage nichts mehr wert, jeder kriegt für wenig Aufwand alles, Herausforderung gibts nur noch in den Hardmodes. Die Items damals waren mehr wert, da das Erhalten der Items noch wirklich mit viel Zeit und Aufwand verbunden war, da musste man 2-3 mal die Woche Raiden um dann die Chance zu haben dass beim Endboss das Item droppt was man möchte und diejenigen die diese Items trugen, da wusste man sie haben was geleistet. Heute geh ich durch OG, guck mir die Leute an und sehe jeder trägt dasselbe, minimum PDK 10er Items....wo ich mich frage, ob das wirklich der Sinn ist.
> Ich meine seht euch den letzten Patch an, die Marken in Hero inis mit denen man T 8,5 kriegt und derartige Items. So was macht Blizz nun mit dem nächsten Patch? Bringt die derzeitigen Marken in Hero Inis unter und man kann sich komplett T9 für Marken holen.......da fühlt man sich als Raider auch bissle verarscht.
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich mit dir übereinm, wenn man den Teil der 90% Casuals weglässt.

Meiner Meinung nach is das eher so:

5% Pro-Gamer, die wirklich viel Zeit investieren.
10% Gamer, dir durch Skill+normale Raidzeiten viel erreichen. 
35% die gerne Raiden und dafür auch 2Tage einer Woche mit der Gilde dahin gehen würden. (Bei 3-4Raidtagen muss man ja net immer dabeisein)
 --> Warum sich alle beschweren, dass sie net viel Zeit haben weiß ich auch net. Die Raiden doch jez genauso viel wie ich zu BC oO. Und ich hatte zumindest BT pre 3.0 clear. Also den Sinn können die mir warscheinlich selbst net erklären.
50% Casuals, die bei jedem Mist ausrasten, nach 2 Wipes ausm Raid gehen, anderen den Spaß vermiesen und meisten, net immer, ungefähr so viel verständnis vom Spiel haben, weil es so einfach ist, dass man sich nur alzu verständlich über Idioten aufregt.

Ich verstehe auch wirklich net warum Blizz das geändert hat. Wem 11Mio Spieler zum Ende von BC net reichen, den erklär ich für verrückt. Und es wären auch weiterhin welche dazugekommen und weniger weggegangen, ergo Ergebnis wär gleich oder vllt sogar besser.



Cyl schrieb:


> Dumme Menschen sterben nicht aus, sie werden immer mehr. Vor allem in WoW.



Toll, dass du uns dich als Beispiel anbietest.



Cyl schrieb:


> Stimmt, lange Texte überfordern doch sehr viele hier drin und im Spiel.



Wiedermal ein Beispiel, wo du dich selbst anbietest. 

(Dich versteh ich wirklich net)




palabexx schrieb:


> genauso is es!  so mach ich es auch, und bin zufrieden ;>



Sie könnten das Spiel schwieriger machen. Dadurch die Kiddies vertreiben und die "Wir sind toll, ohne was zu könn", "Steck alles in den A... oder ich höre auf" Gamer zum aufhören bewegen.


----------



## Imanewbie (29. November 2009)

Mhh ich seh das ganze Differenziertet. In classic eher computer freaks die Spass am Spiel hatten, soch gerne in ihrer Freizeit 5st vor den Boss gestellt haben um dann beim Engel wieder auf zu wachen. Mit anfang BC wurde das Spiel immer populärer, es wurden nicht nur rp Freunde angesprochen sondern auch Hausfrauen, Manager die nach der Arbeit entspannen wollten, sogar ganze Familien,... Natürlich tauchen in diesem Kontext auch immer mehr schwarze Schafe auf, Leute denen es egal ist ob sie jemanden beleidigen, die einfach sehr egoistisch Spielen. Leider wurde es diesen Leute immer leichter gemacht sich zu provilieren, sie bekommen n epic Teil und glauben das jeder der weniger dmg macht als sie (auch wenn es der tank ist) n kack noob ist,.. Darunter leidet auch extrem stark das zusammen Spiel. Es wird immer mehr zu nem Egoshooter, schnell grp suchen hero 20min clearn danach wieder aus Grp raus ohne hi cu,... Nur wenn mal jemand n Fehler macht oder ein anderer Spieler einem ein item weg nimmt dann wird geflamed,beschimpft,.. Leider findet man solche Leute nicht nur in Rnd Raids sondern auch in Raid-Gilden. Alles dreht sich nurnoch um items erfolge,.. Man will sich ja von der Masse abheben. Leider vergessen viele Leute dabei den Spielspass wieso sie Wow spielen. Geht es dabei wirklich nurnoch um die Items oder um das miteinander, das man gemeinsam einen Boss geschaft hat? 

Leider reduziert sich Wow immer mehr auf die Item geile Fraktion der Raid ansich ist für viele einfach nurnoch langweilig,.. Wie viele Leute zeigen den noch Gildenmembern was sie besser machen können, stellen sich mit ihnen an eine Puppe sprechen Sockel und Rota durch. Das bringt einem selber nichts, aber den Raid vorran. Solche Menschen gehören aber leider zu einer aussterbenden Rasse. Ich kann nur hoffen das die Spieler reifer werden und sehen das Items nicht alles sind weil spätestens nach dem nächsten addon kann man sie wieder in die Tonne hauen. 

Man wir aber sehen wie es mit der Kommunity weiter geht, leider sehe ich keine Rosigen Zeiten

mfg und n schönen Sonntag


----------



## Noxiel (29. November 2009)

Grobes Offtopic entfernt.


----------



## Kreumelmo (29. November 2009)

Imanewbie schrieb:


> Ich kann nur hoffen das die Spieler reifer werden und sehen das Items nicht alles sind weil spätestens nach dem nächsten addon kann man sie wieder in die Tonne hauen.



Wenn Blizzard überhaupt noch solange warten würde. Mittlerweile ist es ja jeder größere Patch bei dem es nen Itemreset gibt, zumindest fühlt man sich so mit den ganzen Markenkram.
Und die Reife der Community...naja. Wie ich in meinem Post angeführt habe entwickelt sich die Community immer mit dem Spiel. Und die Richtung in die sich das Spiel entwickelt hängt von Blizzard nunmal ab. 
Eines ist klar, entwickeln sie Cataclysm weiter in diese Casualrichtung wie es im Moment den Anschein hat wird es wird es meiner Meinung nach nur noch schlimmer werden.


----------



## Headhunter94 (29. November 2009)

Ich denke, dass es sinnvoll wäre einfach das Markensystem abzuschaffen und einfach dafür zu sorgen, dass die Spieler nicht ein token sammeln müssen, sondern, dass die Items direkt droppen und man halt etwas öfter rein müsste. Ausserdem sind ja nicht alle so schlimm es gibt durchaus immer noch nette Leute in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeith (29. November 2009)

plagen plagen und plagen ... sinnloser threand wenn ihr euch "Gestört" fühlt dann machts besser, also ich finde WoW echt ein bemerkenwerdiges Online Spiel


----------



## Enyalios (29. November 2009)

Xeith schrieb:


> plagen plagen und plagen ... sinnloser threand wenn ihr euch "Gestört" fühlt dann machts besser, also ich finde WoW echt ein bemerkenwerdiges Online Spiel



Ich hoffe für dich du bist mit deinem Auto / Moped / Fahrrad zufrieden, wenn nicht: Bau dir ein Besseres..........


----------



## terminator111 (29. November 2009)

so ein quatsch: der schwierigkeitsgrad der raids hat doch nichts mit dem Verhalten der WoW community zu tun
es ist halt das berühmteste MMO und hat heutzutage deshalb sehr viele Spieler, auch keine eingefleischten Rollenspielspieler
aber ich finde in ner netten gilde geht das alles noch ziemlich gut


----------



## Benegeserit (29. November 2009)

@TE, ich hab das gleiche problem bzw. sehe es genauso, deswegen habe ich meinen acc gekündigt.


----------



## Samaraner (29. November 2009)

Mein Tipp an alle die wirklich ein Problem damit haben wie sich die Community entwickelt:
Spielt auf einem RP Realm, vorzugsweise PvE. Dort laufen bis auf einen geringen Prozentsatz an Kiddies eigentlich nur freundliche Leute rum, die wirklich Spaß am Spiel haben.


----------



## Doonna (29. November 2009)

Die Item geilheit kann ich einfach nicht verstehen...ist auch inzwischen sehr schade das alles nach Items gemessen wird. Items sind nur mittel zum zweck, dennoch gehen soviele leute pdk wegen den Items und nicht weil sie irgendwann rdy für Pdok sein wollen, da dort ja garkeine Items hinterhergeschmissen werden.


----------



## ach was solls. (29. November 2009)

Ich machs kurz und schmerzlos - ich brings gleich aufn punkt:

Wenn du ein Problem damit hast dann such dir ein neues MMORPG oder schaff dir ein ordentliches Hobby an. 

Tut mir Leid aber.. es ist so. Du wirst durch deinen Post null komma nix erreichen. Die Community bleibt so strange.
Na und was interessiert es dich.. du hast halt das pech das du seid Vanilla zockst. Ich bin erst mitte BC eingestiegen und da fiel mir das schon so allmählich auf. Hab ich mich beschwer? NEIN ich hab mich an den Raids zufrieden gegeben und hab den ein oder anderen Loot mit nach Hause genommen. EIne Alternative wäre, wie mein Vorposter gesagt hat, wechsel auf einen Role-Play Server. hab da nen 40er Twink und selbst in den Deadmines etc. ist ein angenehmes Gruppenkila vorhanden. Trotzdem nicht mein ding so umständlich zu spielen - jedem das seine

nur hör auf so rumzujaulen .. vielleicht kannste mit dem müll hier ja ne spinne dazu bewegen damit aufzuhören aus menschen spidermans zu machen .. 

just my 2 cents
NBo.One


----------



## HansiHansenHans (29. November 2009)

Mirastor schrieb:


> Was leider auch immer stärker ins Hintertreffen gelangt sind die Klassenfähigkeiten. Sheepen, Kopfnuss, Verbannen, etc. beherrschen die meisten Leute nicht mehr. Früher gehörte das zum Klassenverständnis dazu und wir heute bestenfalls noch beim Trash vor Vezax gebraucht.
> 
> ....




Volle Zustimmung!!!! Aber zum Punkt mit dem Crowd Control, das ist heutzugtage nur ein nettes Gimmick wenn überhaupt. früher war das überlebensnotwendig. und was ist jetzt? wenn gesheept wird dann wird sofort rausgehauen, es wird nur rumgeballert ohne rücksicht auf verluste.

"Alter was sheeps dau, das ist dps verlust - umhauen gut ist. MAX DPS!!!" 
"Ja aber der haut gerade den Heiler, dann hab ich den halt mal gesheept"
"Das muss er wegheile können, bis der down ist, sonst ist er ein nub."

Sunwell ohne mage gings da nit mussten damals immer mobs sheepen sonst wipe. Oder mal eine nicht Raid instanz. So ne 5 mann bollwerk ini, da wars auch von vorteil an der stelle mit den 5 castern die fearen CC zu verwenden.


----------



## HansiHansenHans (29. November 2009)

Mirastor schrieb:


> Was leider auch immer stärker ins Hintertreffen gelangt sind die Klassenfähigkeiten. Sheepen, Kopfnuss, Verbannen, etc. beherrschen die meisten Leute nicht mehr. Früher gehörte das zum Klassenverständnis dazu und wir heute bestenfalls noch beim Trash vor Vezax gebraucht.
> 
> ....




Volle Zustimmung!!!! Aber zum Punkt mit dem Crowd Control, das ist heutzugtage nur ein nettes Gimmick wenn überhaupt. früher war das überlebensnotwendig. und was ist jetzt? wenn gesheept wird dann wird sofort rausgehauen, es wird nur rumgeballert ohne rücksicht auf verluste.

"Alter was sheeps dau, das ist dps verlust - umhauen gut ist. MAX DPS!!!" 
"Ja aber der haut gerade den Heiler, dann hab ich den halt mal gesheept"
"Das muss er wegheile können, bis der down ist, sonst ist er ein nub."

Sunwell ohne mage gings da nit mussten damals immer mobs sheepen sonst wipe. Oder mal eine nicht Raid instanz. So ne 5 mann bollwerk ini, da wars auch von vorteil an der stelle mit den 5 castern die fearen CC zu verwenden.


----------



## echterman (30. November 2009)

wenn ich mir das ganze hier so durchlese dann komme ich bei einigen zu dem schluss das sie auf servern spielen die proppe voll sind. wie jeder weiß: vernunft ist nur bei wenigen zu suchen. je mehr menschen zusammen sind desto unvernünftiger und ichbezogener sind sie.
viele haben recht das es am leicht zu ergatternden eq liegt, das viele klassenfähigkeiten nicht mehr gebraucht werden, das man ingame anonym ist ect. ect. ect.
aber nur weil das alles zutrifft gibt es nicht automatisch einen darfschein für ein unhöflichen undgebührliches und assoziales verhalten. ich meine eine gewisse erziehung sollte doch jeder genossen haben was anstand ehre und respekt angeht oder sehe ich das falsch.

ich sehe es wie einer der raidleiter es geschrieben haben. wenn jemand grünundblau in einer hero steht verlange ich keine wunder. wenn aber jemand mit itemlvl245erschnitt da steht und nicht seinem eq entsprechend handelt dann ergibt sich meist nur eine schlussfolgerung: er kann seine klasse nicht spielen.

ich persönlich bin froh das ich eine vernünftige gilde gefunden habe. wir sind damals blauundlila200er equipt nach naxx rein gegangen und hatten als gruppe spaß neue bosse zu sehn/zu legen die wir vorher nicht gesehn/gelegt haben. der server auf dem ich spiele kommt mir wie ein kleines dorf vor, wo jeder jeden irgendwie kennt. klar auch hier gibts leute die sich danabenbenehmen aber die bekommen dann schon gesagt was phase ist und verhalten sich dann vernünftig.

bei uns aufen server habe ich noch keinen raid gesehn wo ein item locked war für den leader. da würde jeder sofort die gruppe leaven. in meiner gilde handhaben wir es so: wer hat am meisten nutzen von einem item? und so fahren wie sehr gut. alle sind zufrieden und die ini kann man immer wieder machen, soll ja spaß machen das spiel.

es gibt allerdings auch sachen wo ich ausflippen könnt. wenn z.B. jemand immerwieder den gleichen fehler macht und dadurch nen wipe verursacht und man es ihm jedesmal erklärt in ruhe und in einem normalen ton und er dann nach dem 10mal es immmer noch nicht geschissen bekommt dann bekommt er dann auch knallhart gesagt was phase ist. weil so etwas bringt keinen weiter.

naja das wars von mir.
mfg da echterman


----------



## Grobii (30. November 2009)

Also ich kann das nur zu gut nachvollziehen. WoW geht mir deswegen un wegen dem nerfen des BM hunters ohne ende auf die Nerven. hab ne zeitlang aufhört, jetzt nochmal für nen monat angefangen und: nää, schnauze voll, echt ^^ und man regt sich dadrüber auf, für alle die das nicht raffen, weil man das spiel lange gespielt hat (ich jetzt auch ca 3 jahre) und man dementsprechend viel zeit investiert hat und einfach gewisse Sachen erreicht hat. sagen wir mal netherdrachen, t-sets, ruf ect. Das alles is dann für die katz, weil die leute sich da aufführen, wie sonst was und man relativ allein da dumm rum steht und däumchen dreht. so macht das ganze echt keinen spass mehr. 

*sich wieder in aion trollt* - Ha das ist jetzt mein "richtiges" hobby, ihr Briefmarkensammler oder was sonst unter richtig fällt


----------



## Testare (30. November 2009)

Was wirklich schlimm ist: Dieses Bild der Community ist nur ein Spiegel unserer täglichen Gesellschaft.

Jeder will den vollen Luxus, jetzt, SOFORT, ohne Abstriche - und geht dafür über Leichen...  Und wundert sich dann, wieso er/sie Scheisse behandelt wird. 
Gute Gilden mit verlässlichen Leuten sind dann wie Kleinbetriebe - vielleicht kurzfristig nicht bei jedem Boom oben dabei, aber langfristig stabil, krisensicher und ein Ort, zu dem man gerne geht - weil sie eine Insel der Erholung im täglichen Ellenbogenwahn bieten


----------



## Drunas (30. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Das sehe ich etwas anders: Ein Spielerhersteller entwickelt ein Produkt für eine bestimmte Community, eine bestimmte Zielgruppe. Ja jeder Hersteller/Anbieter eines kommerziellen Produkts hat eine bestimmte Zielgruppe im Auge.
> 
> Früher war Blizz´ Zielgruppe eher der anspruchsvolle Vielspieler, sie legten Wert auf ein qualitätiv hochwertiges (zu damaligen Zeiten) Spiel.
> 
> Jetzt eben holen sie sich genau die Kunden, die sie derzeit haben wollen und wofür sie das Spiel designen. ->Jung und dumm oder absoluter Gelegenheitsspieler, denn denen fällt die mangelnde Qualität nicht auf.


Und wen wollen Blizzard denn ansprechen? Ja, die Casuals, ja, Leute die etwas mehr zocken und ja, auch die Leute die viel zocken. 
Eben alle. Ob etwas qualitativ hochwertig ist oder nicht, kann man sich ja streiten. Ich finde WotLK gut. Dass Blizzard erst einmal Übung brauch es allen recht zu machen liegt doch auffer Hand. Guck dir doch die Contentpatches an. 

Naxxramas - nur easymode
Ulduar - hardmodes aktivierbar -> besseres Loot
PDK - easymode
PDOK - heroische Variante, also nicht in der Instanz aktivierbar. -> besseres Loot
ICC - begrenzte Anzahl an Versuchen (z. T. auch künstliche Contentstreckung)

Also, sie experimentieren...nichts ist eben perfekt.

Und zur Community...Blizzard stellt den Rahmen. Alle Spieler sollen angesprochen werden. Also gibt es nunmal egoisten, Kiddys, usw..
Dabei gibt es aber auch Leute, die älter sind, sich besser benehmen. Leute von anderen MMOs kommen, hab z.b. mal einen ex-HDRO-Zocker in der Gruppe gehabt.
Und viele andere, ich sag ja Schmelztiegel. Und all dieses Geflenne über die "Scheiß"comm sind doch nur Einzelerfahrungen. Oder gibt es sowas wie eine repräsentative Erhebung von Meinungen aller WoW-Spieler? 





> Es ist schön für *DICH* das du eine tolle Gilde hast, doch was ändert dieses an dem Problem der immer schlechter werdenen Com.?
> 
> Bisserl weniger Egotrip würde einigen gut tun.


Ob es das Problem nun wirklich gibt oder nicht müsste immer noch geklärt werden...


----------



## immortal15 (30. November 2009)

Bierpimp! schrieb:


> Ich glaube du bist nicht der Erste der diese erkenntnis hat.
> 
> PdK10/25 mit rnd grp zu clearen lol und so ? Bt vor und auch nach 3.0 mit Rnd gruppen zu clearen war unmöglich!



garnet unmöglich zu 2.4 wurdes bei uns aufn server mit enr RANDOM grp gecleart .......


----------



## madmurdock (30. November 2009)

Diese beschissen übertriebenen Anforderungen haben sich leider ergeben, da es zu viele Leute gibt, die mitleechen wollen bzw mit totaler Klassenunkenntnis spielen. Auf meinem Server ist es noch recht moderat (klar, Idioten gibt es überall), aber auf meinem Hordentwinkserver (wo ich gottseidank noch net 80 bin) ist es grauselig.


----------



## Boccanegra (30. November 2009)

Drunas schrieb:


> Ob es das Problem nun wirklich gut, oder nicht müsste immer noch geklärt werden...


Die Existenz des Problems ist von jedem positiv zu verifizieren. Es ist wahrhaft nicht weiter schwierig dazu einen Wahrheitsbeweis zu erbringen: es reicht der Verweis auf diverse Boards im offiziellen Forum und den dort festzustellenden Umgangston der Diskutanten. 

Welche Community war es denn, die "Fachtermini" ersann wie das gute alte  "mimimimi", oder das nachgerade schon klassische "l2p", das nahrhafte "Käse zum Whine",  das voll des guten Rates erfüllte "go PVE, n00b" usw. usf., und sie exzessiv nutzte? 

Wobei diese Schöpfungen des kreativen Schreibens immerhin den Vorzug haben, von einer Kürze zu sein, die eines Haiku würdig wäre. Man könnte sie als Beispiele verdichteter Dichtung auffassen, vor allem weil der oft damit verbundenen Orthographie, der lässigen Ignoranz von an sich ja völlig überflüssigen Regeln wie ein Wort zu schreiben wäre, eine gewisse Originalität nicht abzusprechen ist.


----------



## Chillers (30. November 2009)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Diese beschissen übertriebenen Anforderungen haben sich leider ergeben, da es zu viele Leute gibt, die mitleechen wollen bzw mit totaler Klassenunkenntnis spielen. Auf meinem Server ist es noch recht moderat (klar, Idioten gibt es überall), aber auf meinem Hordentwinkserver (wo ich gottseidank noch net 80 bin) ist es grauselig.



Denke dieses und das der TE- Ersteller Recht hat.

Und mir gefallen die Gedichte, die SuperPepe hier quer einstreut. Ob selbst gemacht oder gekupfert - mir gefallen sie.


----------



## l33r0y (30. November 2009)

Wenn ich Kräuter farmen gehe und lese, dass jemand Hilfe bei einer Gruppen Q sucht helfe ich immer gerne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder wenn ich durch ein Startgebiet reite schreibe ich offt im allgemein dass Anfänger mich gerne anwhispern können wenn sie Fragen haben. Gegen den Strom schwimmen ist zwar schwieriger und benötigt viel mehr Ausdauer aber dafür macht es Stärker!


----------



## l33r0y (30. November 2009)

sorry 5xpost   inet hängt


----------



## l33r0y (30. November 2009)

.


----------



## l33r0y (30. November 2009)

.


----------



## l33r0y (30. November 2009)

.


----------



## Thazis (30. November 2009)

ich denke, TE hat zum großen teil leider recht. der content ist von blizzard numa ziemlich runter geschraubt. dies ermöglicht den casual gamern aber auch zu recht die möglichkeit auf begehrte beute. man was hab ich mir selbst auf die lippe gebissen, wenn damals zu classig nich der gewünschte loot erschienen war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich will auch nicht mehr 4-5 stunden durch irgendeinen raid stiefeln (dabei nicht mal 50% schaffen) und mir das sehr geschätze RL kaputt machen. (jeder der z.b. den beginn von BT, oder das abfarmen der dailys + raid auf quel´danas kennt, weiß wieviel zeit des verschlungen hat)
 NUR: PDoK 25 sollte schon noch der mom schwierigste content sein. ich versteh blizzard nich, dat man dort nicht noch zusätzlichen content einbauen konnte. und ich rede nicht von vorhandenen dingen wie bestien, die im minutentakt kommen, sondern noch nem zusätzlichen boss + extra loot, oder weiß der geier.

ich selbst bin raidlead und versuche möglichst, sowohl den DPS´lern, als auch neulingen eine chance zu geben. ich schaue möglichst nicht auf itemlvl, sondern aufs beherrschen der jeweiligen klasse. dies wird zum beispiel durch ne HC einige stunden vor dem raid geklärt. es ist doch ein spiel. und ja, ich kann auch ziemlich sauer werden, wenn anub nachm 4. wipe immer noch nich liegt. aber dann ist es aufgabe eines gutes leads, die leute anzuspornen, so dat sie sich noch mehr auf ihre aufgabe konzentrieren. egal ob rnd, oder intern.

und wer meint, PRO zu sein, der sollte sich mal auf den arsch setzen und ne bewerbung an blizz, buffed und co. schicken. der wird schnell merken, dat er von den game absolut keine ahnung hat^^ zurückhaltung ist eine tugend und bei den meisten jungen menschen nicht mehr vorhanden. werte sterben halt aus. is leider so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hälfte von dem, was ich sagen wollte vergessen, aber nun gut... is ja auch halb 6 in der früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in diesem sinne... bis neulich.


----------



## Makuma (30. November 2009)

die wow-community besteht meiner meinung nach mittlerweile zu 80% aus vollpfosten.

zum glück raide und verbringe ich meine online zeit größtenteils mit vernüftigen, erwachsenen leuten in einer topgilde des servers.

bei mir ist die abneigung gegen "randoms" mittlerweile so ausgeprägt dass ich nur das allernötigste mit ihnen zu tun haben will. 
natürlich sind nicht alles idioten, aber wie gesagt, gefühlte 80%

die user-kommentare auf buffed spiegeln dies übrigens ähnlich wieder^^


----------



## Arandes (30. November 2009)

Makuma schrieb:


> die wow-community besteht meiner meinung nach mittlerweile zu 80% aus vollpfosten.
> 
> zum glück raide und verbringe ich meine online zeit größtenteils mit vernüftigen, erwachsenen leuten in einer topgilde des servers.
> 
> ...




Naja, was will man sagen. Die Community in WoW ist ein guter Querschnitt durch die heutige Gesellschaft - eben genau weil es so viele spielen. Mich überrascht das gar nicht mehr, dass, wenn ich online gehe, fast rund um die Uhr Sachen sehe / lese, wie es bei uns auf der Strasse ab der Gangsterzeit üblich ist. Und damit meine ich nicht die richtigen Gauner, sondern die "Echten Gangster" (hoffe, der ist dem einen oder anderen bekannt).

Traurig aber wahr - da hilft nur Augen verschliessen und sich selbst daran zu fröhnen, dass man ein besseres Umfeld hat.


----------



## Thazis (30. November 2009)

Arandes schrieb:


> Naja, was will man sagen. Die Community in WoW ist ein guter Querschnitt durch die heutige Gesellschaft - eben genau weil es so viele spielen. Mich überrascht das gar nicht mehr, dass, wenn ich online gehe, fast rund um die Uhr Sachen sehe / lese, wie es bei uns auf der Strasse ab der Gangsterzeit üblich ist. Und damit meine ich nicht die richtigen Gauner, sondern die "Echten Gangster" (hoffe, der ist dem einen oder anderen bekannt).
> 
> Traurig aber wahr - da hilft nur Augen verschliessen und sich selbst daran zu fröhnen, dass man ein besseres Umfeld hat.




so is das leider... wertegesellschaft adé^^


----------



## Demus (30. November 2009)

"Geht die WoW-Community immer weiter den Bach runter?"


HAHAHA!!! Ich weiss es, ich weiss es!! *freu* Die Antwort ist ja, oder? Hab ich recht? Hab ich recht?


----------



## Aerasan (30. November 2009)

echterman schrieb:


> wenn ich mir das ganze hier so durchlese dann komme ich bei einigen zu dem schluss das sie auf servern spielen die proppe voll sind. wie jeder weiß: vernunft ist nur bei wenigen zu suchen. je mehr menschen zusammen sind desto unvernünftiger und ichbezogener sind sie.
> viele haben recht das es am leicht zu ergatternden eq liegt, das viele klassenfähigkeiten nicht mehr gebraucht werden, das man ingame anonym ist ect. ect. ect.
> aber nur weil das alles zutrifft gibt es nicht automatisch einen darfschein für ein unhöflichen undgebührliches und assoziales verhalten. ich meine eine gewisse erziehung sollte doch jeder genossen haben was anstand ehre und respekt angeht oder sehe ich das falsch.
> 
> ...



Stimm ich vollkommen zu, ich spiel auch auf die aldor allianzseite, das ist echt nach ganz anders wie auf den meisten anderen servern.... Deswegen, wer sich gut benehmen kann, kommt nach die aldor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenelli (30. November 2009)

rofl? items die evtl droppen könnten mit gold vorreservieren?! und ich war schon geschockt, als ich vorgestern auf meinem server zum ersten mal gelesen hab "lfm obsi 25 >item< locked if drop" da dacht ich schon -> O.o mhkay... lol?! aber das is ja echt mal der kracher, jetz muss ich mir bloß noch überlegen wie ich meinen kollegen den plötzlichen lachflash am besten erkläre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is ja so arm...

hab auch ne kleine story:
gearcheck + rummosern an der levelskillung ab jetz auch für feste drak tharon normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der werte tank wollte "da schnell durch kommen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (30. November 2009)

Lenelli schrieb:


> hab auch ne kleine story:
> gearcheck + rummosern an der levelskillung ab jetz auch für feste drak tharon normal
> 
> 
> ...



Mal ehrlich, aber schön langsam sprengt das echt schon den Rahmen wenn jetzt auch schon für Levelinstanzen der Gearcheck kommt.... Was für armseilge Wür............. treiben sich da blos rum ?


----------



## Set0 (30. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, aber schön langsam sprengt das echt schon den Rahmen wenn jetzt auch schon für Levelinstanzen der Gearcheck kommt.... Was für armseilge Wür............. treiben sich da blos rum ?




Wundert dich das?
Es kotzt mich am meisten an, dass diese Einstellung auch sehr stark auf andere Spiele übergreift.


----------



## Bloodletting (30. November 2009)

Ich möchte ja nicht wissen, wo ihr Euch rumtreibt.

Aber wie Dieter Nuhr schon sagte: "99 Taxifahrer sind korrekt, es bleibt einem nur der in Erinnerung der einen erst drei mal um den Block fährt."

Hier im Thread sind keine maßlosen Übertreibungen, gewiss nicht. Das gibt es alles und ich hab es auch schon gesehen.
Aber es tritt bei weitem nicht so oft auf, wie es hier dargestellt wird.

Ich war nie ein großer Fan von Randoms, aber ich hab mich jetzt wieder daran gewöhnt.
Seit einer Woche geht es in eine HC nach der nächsten und IMMER haben sich die Leute nett gegrüßt, gefragt ob Zipper dabei sind und auch äußerst nett verabschiedet und sich für den Run bedankt. Entweder lungert ihr auf Ghetto-Servern rum, oder es liegt an Euch persönlich.
Man sollte sich als erstes an die eigene Nase fassen.


----------



## Yalis (30. November 2009)

würde sagen ja und nein

ich sehe leider immer mehr dummheit, die meisten Leute glauben mittlerweile alle anderen charaktere im Spiel sind NPCs die nur für sie da sind, der dps-wahn überschattet echten skill und items sind wichtiger als die Leute dahinter.

auf der anderen Seite lerne ich auch immer wieder wirklich interessante leute kennen, mit denen zocken einfach spaß macht

gibt halt solche und solche...


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (30. November 2009)

truehero schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage: Seh nur ich die Sache so? Bin ich einfach zu empfindlich oder sieht jemand anders die Entwicklung der Community ähnlich?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> truehero




Willkommen in der wirklichen Welt _by Morpheus (Matrix)_

Das ist für mich ein Grund nur Gildenintern zu raiden und verdammt selten Random ne Ini gehe, vorher lass ich die Id lieber verfallen als mir sowas anzutun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helmie (30. November 2009)

Blitzmerker du! 

Ich meine die community von wow ist schon seit 1 bis 2 jahren fürn arsch 0ó
aber nicht nur die community, das ganze spiel wird langweilig! Und leute die sich seit 5 jahren daran erfreuen i welche kreaturen zu vermöbeln um 1% des EP balkens voll zu bekommen müssen schon eine sehr beschränkte sicht der spielewelt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
An alle die zu dieser leider beschränkten mehrheit gehören: kündigt euren Acc und probiert mal was anderes aus! und das mal länger als nur eine woche.. spielt mal nen monat oder so EVE an.
Wenn man Spiel mit niveau sucht ist das das richtige. Wems nicht gefällt der darf auch nciht über die Community oder wow selber schümpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also:

Grüße und flamed mich nen bisl!!


----------



## HMC-Pretender (30. November 2009)

Das Benehmen der Community ist schon zu einem großen Teil dem Spieldesign geschuldet. Einzelne Vollpfosten gab es immer, doch die hatten es früher eben weit schwerer. Um eine kleine Anekdote zu erzählen: 2005 sagte ein spieler zu mir: "in einem MMORPG ist nichts so wichtig wie ein guter Ruf". Tja das war vor WoW schätze ich.

Das Gruppenspiel in Instanzen ist abgesehen von gewissen Raidbossen inzwischen so trivial, dass man es eigentlich auch mit NPC-Söldnern erledigen könnte, wenn es diese gäbe, da brauchts keine teamfähigen, kommunikativen Mitspieler, die ihre Klasse beherrschen sondern einfach Leute, die gerade aus laufen können und den Knopf für ihren AE finden. Und wer die auf seinem Realm nicht zusammen bekommt, kann ja bald realmpoolweit nach ihnen suchen.

Auch "gelockte" Items konnte man sich früher als Raidleiter kaum erlauben, wenn man seinen Raid mit fähigen Leuten voll kriegen wollte, die sich nunmal nicht alles bieten lassen. Heute findet sich auf der Staße genug "Pöbel", der Hurra schreit, solange Marken dabei abfallen. Klar, man beschwert sich dann zwar, dass es ungerecht ist aber die Mühe sich dann selber mal in einer Gilde oder Raidbündnis zu organisieren, will sich dann halt auch keiner machen...

Unabhängig vom fehlenden Anspruch kommt hinzu, dass Charakterprogression in WoW im Grunde genommen das einzig motivierende Spielziel darstellt (obwohl MMORPGs durchaus viel mehr bieten könnten) und dies somit auch das einzige ist, was für die Leute zählt. Für einen gemütlichen RP-Abend oder einen kleinen Raid auf Crossroads hat man ja zwischen all den Dailys überhaupt keine Zeit mehr, man braucht ja den Ruf um seine Verzauberungen zu optimieren und endlich ans Hitcap zu kommen usw... 

Ja, es liegt auf jeden Fall am spieldesign. Man geht ja auch nicht zu McDonalds und wundert sich dann, dass die Gäste dort kein interesse an einem gemütlichen Beisammensein und einem sorgsam zelebrierten Mittagessen haben...


----------



## Calystro (30. November 2009)

Hallöle,

Ich spiele WoW seit  ca mitte"Classic" und kann im Großen und Ganzen nur sagen :ja der Umgangston ist rauher geworden.

Das der "Durchschnittsspieler" an "Epics" kommt stört mich nicht, da ich eh nur mit der Gilde und oder Gildenfreunden raide. Ich meine ist ja schön für die ebengenannten wenn Sie ihre Chars ordentlich ausstatten können, aaaber die Rechnung bekommen Sie spätestens mit "ICC" denn so weit ich weiß braucht man T9 zwingend um in in "ICC" überhaupt weiter zu kommen.
Nur wenn man kein Verständnis für die"Spielmechanik" hat wird man es da auch net weit bringen. Womit wir wieder zu einem Punkt kommen: "NERF ICC wir kommen da nicht durch "! 
Das ist das Einzige war mich etwas anstinkt ,das es wieder abzusehen ist das eine weitere Ini "weichgespült" wird.

Eines noch, nicht das es heißt ihr Hartz  lVer habt ja genug Zeit und so ich arbeite 3-schichtig  um die 200 Stunden im Monat

ps.:Wie im "RL" wer was will muss dafür was tun!!!!


----------



## Resch (30. November 2009)

Hab zwar auch schon einiges erlebt an dreisten Verhalten, aber so oft wie man hier den Eindruck bekommt, kommt es nicht vor.

Ich hab vielleicht alle paar Tage mal eine rnd Gruppe, wo ein paar aus der Reihe tanzen, aber z.B. bei der Daily Hero die ich fast täglich mit einem meiner Chars mache hab ich meist nette/"höffliche" Leute. Sind zwar viele Leute die nicht gerade gut sind, aber meistens schafft man die Instanz und ein "thx 4 run, tschüß" bekommt man eigentlich meistens zu hören.

Ich würde fast sagen über 70% der Spieler sind nett und wissen sich zu benehmen unabhängig ob sie Skill/Equip haben oder nicht. Nur die "schwarzen Schafe" merkt man sich anscheinend besser und erhält so den Eindruck, dass es mehr deppen als alles andere gibt.






_Das ist wie im Straßenverkehr. "Boah ich stand fast an jeder Ampel" dabei hatte man 4mal grün und die letzten 2 waren rot._


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (30. November 2009)

Nun ich habe mir mal die Arbeit gemacht die Posts hier zu lesen.

Und lieber TE. Ich habe es persönlich schon oft so wahrgenommen, dass die Leute WoW mehr und mehr als Arbeit oder Lebensersatz sehen. Hab ich im RL keinen Erfolg kann ich wenigstens in WoW der King sein. So weit so gut. Aber werde ich im RL gemobbt kann ich es in wow endlich mal allen zeigen. Kann Ony mitgehen und alle Mobs der ini pullen dann in die Eier reinspringen und schreiben ha jetzt könnt ihr ja mal sehen wie gut ihr seid.....

Und wenn ich mir die Posts hier durchlese, dann graust es mir. 

Dann ist mir auch klar, warum nur ca 10 % der rnd raids die ich mitmache einigermassen laufen.

Bei soviel Ich bezogenen Leuten, kann ein mmopg halt nicht klappen. Dann ist auch klar warum das Spiel geändert werden muss. 
Vielleicht ist es Zeitgeist vielleicht aber auch einfach nur Abnutzung, oder die zu hohe Spielerzahl. 
In Classic haben halt nur bestimmte Leute so ein Spiel gespielt. Meist Leute die sich damit identifiziert haben.

Heute spielen unglaublich viele. Damit steigt automatisch die Zahl der Idi.... im Spiel und das ganze Spielgefüge ändert sich.
Aber auf der anderen Seite spielen halt Leute die von ihren Eltern alles in den popo geschoben bekamen und jede Menge Leute die mit möglichst wenig Einsatz möglichst viel "Gewinn" haben wollen. Und durch die ganzen Archievments und Vergleiche hat Schneesturm das ja auch gefördert. Früher ging es einfach nicht nach clear Erfolgen zu fragen. 
Btw. Wieso haben so viele Leute bei der Lehmann Pleite Geld verloren ? Weil sie mit wenig Geld viel Geld haben wollten. Also wieso soll in wow das anders sein?


----------



## echterman (30. November 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Was wirklich schlimm ist: Dieses Bild der Community ist nur ein Spiegel unserer täglichen Gesellschaft.
> 
> Jeder will den vollen Luxus, jetzt, SOFORT, ohne Abstriche - und geht dafür über Leichen...  Und wundert sich dann, wieso er/sie Scheisse behandelt wird.
> Gute Gilden mit verlässlichen Leuten sind dann wie Kleinbetriebe - vielleicht kurzfristig nicht bei jedem Boom oben dabei, aber langfristig stabil, krisensicher und ein Ort, zu dem man gerne geht - weil sie eine Insel der Erholung im täglichen Ellenbogenwahn bieten




da hast du vollkommen recht... und ich bin froh das ich so eine gilde mit vernünftigen leuten gefunden habe...


----------



## dd2ren (30. November 2009)

Die Community ist schon seit BC die unfreundlichste unreifste die ich je erlebt habe , Ich bin erst zu BC eingestiegen (Frostwolf ) aber die Unfreundlichkeit untereinander, die Itemgeilheit usw. hat mich nach 6 Monaten wo ich in Shattrath angekommen bin verkrault 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vor 1 Monat hatte ich mir WotLK gekauft und wollte nochmal reinschnuppern aber nach 2 Wochen war mir klar das ich nicht verlängere weil es einfach noch schlimmer geworden ist als damals.

Für normale Spieler ist WoW einfach nichts , dort treffen sich nur noch die Idioten , Sry aber ist so , bis auf Ausnahmen


----------



## Topfkopf (30. November 2009)

Wie die community geht den BAch runter? Was willst du eigentlich du verkackter H********? HAst du keine Freunde? Hat deine Fe*** Mutter dich nicht oft genug umarmt? Oder hast du keine Eier in der Hose? 


§$&"!§% !"$!§ !""§!  !%!§%  !§%!" !"$%!§% !%§%$&&%!&//! (&"$"! °!%"$ §$%&!  !%" !!!!



So mal spass beiseite, natürlich ist die community verdammt scheiße geworden. schau dir einfach mal das WoWforum und dann das HdROforum an. bei denen gibt es keine FLamer, keine Spammer, keine idioten, keine klugscheißer. Wenn du da ne frage stellst bekommste nach ein paar minuten eine verständliche, genau antwort, und das wars. Und das sogar ohne neue Deutsche Grammatik: "Subjekt, Prädikat, beleidigung,alter!" dort gibt es keine Beleidigungen. Und hier denkt man man wäre auf dem internationalen "GANGZTARAPPATREFF!!!!!" 

Warum das so ist? keine ahnung. vielleicht ist wow so einfach geworden das großteils nur idioten dieses Spiel spielen. Vielleicht ist es eine Verschwörung der " GANGZTARAPPAVEREINIGUNG!!!!. Oder Blizzard hat keinen Bock mehr weiter WoW zu supporten und will uns nun im geheimen wegekeln weil ein einfaches Serverausschalten ziemlich asozial aussehen würde. 

Auch ingame wird das mit dem anständig unterhalten langsam ein Ding der unmöglichkeit. Stellst du im /2 die FRage "wo kaufe ich ein Mount" bekommst du mit garantie folgende Antworten: "hör auf mit WoW du dummer Looser" Bei deiner Mama im Hintern" "Da wo der Nikolaus wohnt" "L2P Noob" Ey was bist den du fürn NAP das weiß man doch ey" "Ey alter komm ma klar alter,ey, du bist so dumm, ey, das is echt scheiße dumm du ,alter,ey, bist du blöde, ey." 

Es scheint kaum einer damit klar zu kommen das es auch noch "neulinge" gibt die grade erst anfangen zu spielen,aber egal.


----------



## dd2ren (30. November 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> So mal spass beiseite, natürlich ist die community verdammt scheiße geworden. schau dir einfach mal das WoWforum und dann das HdROforum an. bei denen gibt es keine FLamer, keine Spammer, keine idioten, keine klugscheißer. Wenn du da ne frage stellst bekommste nach ein paar minuten eine verständliche, genau antwort, und das wars. Und das sogar ohne neue Deutsche Grammatik: "Subjekt, Prädikat, beleidigung,alter!" dort gibt es keine Beleidigungen. Und hier denkt man man wäre auf dem internationalen "GANGZTARAPPATREFF!!!!!"




Ich spiele Lotro seit Anfang an und du solltest mal das Forum vor Moria kennen gelernt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , seit zu Moria viele von WoW gekommen sind und das waren wirklich viele,  wurde es dort auch unfreundlicher aber so langsam fängt sich das wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für einen der von WoW kommt ist das die Freundlichkeit pur dort aber für einen von SvA-Zeit ist es extrem unfreundlich geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolan (30. November 2009)

10 mal soviele Spieler wie andere Games = 10 mal soviele Idioten 
Grüsse


----------



## Uratak (30. November 2009)

Die Ursache in allem ist der Spieler - Nein - der Mensch!

Wie jedes Unternehmen versucht Blizzard natürlich einen maximalen Gewinn einzufahren. Damit dies funktioniert muss natürlich der Content für jeden Spieler zugänglich sein. In der Regel läuft es so, dass nach 2-3 Wochen bereits die erste Nervklatsche eingereicht wird in einem neuen Content. Die starken Gilden haben den Content dann bereits Clear und die ersten Gilden haben schon Tränen in den Augen, weil sie bei 3 Raidtagen á 2 Stunden die Instanz nicht clear bekommen.
Weitere 2-3 Wochen später muss dann ja auch die Masse der Geldgeber ran. Also Nervklatsche rein und freie Bahn für Random Raids. Ab diesem Punkt setzt quasi der Beitrag des TE ein und im Grunde alles was dieses Spiel wie es ist zur Zeit ausmacht, bzw. was Euch ankotzt. EQC, AVC oder DPSC.

Was mir persönlich gefallen würde - eine Trainingsinstanz. 40 Leute sollten dort rein passen. Der Raidleader hat die Möglichkeit den Raum mit allen möglichen Effekten zu versehen und Spieler mit DoTs, Debuffs, AE Effekten zu demoralisieren. Außerdem müssen sie gegen bewegliche Ziele Schaden verursachen. Diese können einen festgelegten DPS Wert auf einen Tank machen oder in bestimmten Zeit Abständen einen Raid Schaden verursachen. Außerdem sind bewegliche Hindernisse unterwegs denen ausgewichen werden muss. Gott wäre das super! Dann würd es kein EQC, AVC oder DPSC mehr geben - wie man Euch aber kennt würdet ihr direkt wieder aus irgendwelchen Gründen rumheulen!

Als letztes sei gesagt, dass der Mensch sich gerne mit seines gleichen umgibt. Mehr führe ich dazu nicht auf und rege damit nur zum Nachdenken an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## sarika (30. November 2009)

leider gibt es spieler, die nur an ihren eigenen vorteil denken. oft sehe ich auch dieses gespamme im handelschatt, mit gearcheck, mindestens X dps, clearerfahrung und und und. ich reagiere da schon ger nicht mehr drauf, weil es einfach nur nervt.
raiden geh ich deshalb nach möglichkeit nur mit der gilde, zumindest mit dem main. mit meinen twinks bin ich auch ab und zu mal random irgendwo dabei, aber im normalfall versuchen die raidteilnehmer dann meistens nett zu sein, denn tanks und heiler sind mangelware  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mit meiner pristerin wurde ich noch nie krumm angemacht, geschweige denn mit dem palatank, denn oft fehlen den raids diese klassen noch. 
hab da sogar ein nettes beispiel von gestern vormittag (sonntag): eigentlich wollte ich nur gepflegt ein paar erze farmen mit der pala, als ein wisper ankam ob ich nicht mit will pdk tanken. meine antwort war: hab da aber noch nie getankt und in meiner ausrüstung sind auch noch etwas schlechtere items aus naxx dabei. der invite folgte und es wurde gesagt das wirs einfach probieren werden. es hat dann noch ca ne halbe stunde gedauert bis ein 2. tank gefunden wurde, und dann gieng es los. wir haben pdk in ner knappen stunde durchgehabt, mit insgesamt 5 toten und keinem wipe, auch wenn ich oft mein leben hab schwinden sehen. (fehlt halt noch etwas parri und ausweichen). die spieler waren freundlich und es wurde keiner angepflaumt wegen irgendwelcher fehler (einer der würmer fand den jäger einfach anziehender als mich, wodurch der dann den rest des kampfes auf dem boden zugebracht hat ^^) kommt vor, geschafft haben wirs und das ist finde ich die hauptsache.

wenn wir gildenintern gehen, wird allerdings auch geschaut, passt das equipt oder nicht (aber man kennt sich und die charrs ja auch). und wenn es zu einem wipe kommt, wird geschaut an was es lag um es besser machen zu können. oder es wird dann eine andere taktik ausprobiert, auch wenn sie dann manchmal auch nicht funktioniert. aber im großen ganzen haben wir einen abend mit viel spaß und auch erfolgsmomenten, und das sollte ein spiel ausmachen, und das haben viele glaube ich vergessen.


----------



## dd2ren (30. November 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Als letztes sei gesagt, dass der Mensch sich gerne mit seines gleichen umgibt. Mehr führe ich dazu nicht auf und rege damit nur zum Nachdenken an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist ja dann ein gutes Zeichen für mich das ich 2x mit WoW aufgehört habe , denn in Lotro sind alle so wie ich bei mir in der Sippe und es herrscht Harmonie pur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F3inkost (30. November 2009)

truehero schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> einleitend vllt. ein paar Worte zu mir:
> 
> ...




ich glaub dir irgendwie kein wort...das alles was du schreibst ist für mich viel zu überzogen u übertrieben...klar ab und an kommt sowas schonmal vor aber nicht derart übertrieben. man mag den anschein haben es wäre zu 99 % so mittlerweile.. ich habe in meinen randomraids nur ganz ganz selten solche ausrutscher erlebt..

für mich willst du dich hier nur wichtig machen und bisschen mimimi schreiben so klischeehaft du hier deinen angeblichen wiedereinstieg schilderst..


----------



## Super PePe (30. November 2009)

Chillers schrieb:


> Und mir gefallen die Gedichte, die SuperPepe hier quer einstreut. Ob selbst gemacht oder gekupfert - mir gefallen sie.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke aber
"[...]das ist alles nur geklaut,
das ist alles gar nicht meine,
[...]"
einzig und allein ein paar Worte abgeändert und dem Thread angepasst - und danke an Heine

aber solang das Gemecker Gemecker bleibt, ändert sich für euch nichts. Wenn ihr einer Gruppe beiwohnt wo Items locked sind, wo realm-bekannte Ninjas den Raid leiten oder wo Leute geflammt und gekickt werden, die neu sind, denen das Überequip für die Instanz fehlt, sie aber dennoch ausreichend equipt sind und ihr dennoch, obwohl eure innere Stimme aufschreit, weiter in der Gruppe verbleibt, braucht ihr euch nicht wundern, dass ihr euch irgendwie prostituiert fühlt, etwas ausgebrannt und leer.
Wenn ihr euren eigenen Arsch dann nicht in Bewegung setzt, wird sich nichts für euch ändern - das ist das Heiganprinzip. Jeder schaut zu seinen Nachbarn. Der Nachbar natürlich auch und fertig ist der Wipe. Ihr könnt auch weiterhin dem Alibiargument folgen, 'so ist es nunmal, du kannst nichts daran ändern' aber dann wundert euch nicht das ihr jeden Tag am überlegen seid, dass "WoW  den Bach runter geht..."
Und wenn ihr dennoch Highendraiden wollt, dann braucht man da in erster Linie weniger ein gutes Equip als vielmehr gute Leute. Und diese findet man nicht von heute auf morgen und schon gar nicht indem man jeden Raid, der einem im /2 entgegenschreit LFM!!!!!, mitnimmt. Ich hab vor 2 Monaten das Raiden auf ein Minimum reduziert, gehe nur noch mit ausgesuchten Leuten sterben und da es nur 4 handvoll sind und sie eh nicht alle immer gleichzeitig Zeit haben, reduzierte sich die Raids auf 4 im Monat. Dazwischen habe ich genug Zeit mich um meine Twinks zu "kümmert" und mit ihnen ausschau nach knorke Typen zu halten.
Kurz um, meckern bringt euch keinen Schritt weiter, auch wenn es tierischen Spass macht, jedenfalls kurzfristig.


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (30. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> aber solang das Gemecker Gemecker bleibt, ändert sich für euch nichts. Wenn ihr einer Gruppe beiwohnt wo Items locked sind, wo realm-bekannte Ninjas den Raid leiten oder wo Leute geflammt und gekickt werden, die neu sind, denen das Überequip für die Instanz fehlt, sie aber dennoch ausreichend equipt sind und ihr dennoch, obwohl eure innere Stimme aufschreit, weiter in der Gruppe verbleibt, braucht ihr euch nicht wundern, dass ihr euch irgendwie prostituiert fühlt, etwas ausgebrannt und leer.
> Wenn ihr euren eigenen Arsch dann nicht in Bewegung setzt, wird sich nichts für euch ändern - das ist das Heiganprinzip. Jeder schaut zu seinen Nachbarn. Der Nachbar natürlich auch und fertig ist der Wipe. Ihr könnt auch weiterhin dem Alibiargument folgen, 'so ist es nunmal, du kannst nichts daran ändern' aber dann wundert euch nicht das ihr jeden Tag am überlegen seid, dass "WoW  den Bach runter geht..."
> Und wenn ihr dennoch Highendraiden wollt, dann braucht man da in erster Linie weniger ein gutes Equip als vielmehr gute Leute. Und diese findet man nicht von heute auf morgen und schon gar nicht indem man jeden Raid, der einem im /2 entgegenschreit LFM!!!!!, mitnimmt. Ich hab vor 2 Monaten das Raiden auf ein Minimum reduziert, gehe nur noch mit ausgesuchten Leuten sterben und da es nur 4 handvoll sind und sie eh nicht alle immer gleichzeitig Zeit haben, reduzierte sich die Raids auf 4 im Monat. Dazwischen habe ich genug Zeit mich um meine Twinks zu "kümmert" und mit ihnen ausschau nach knorke Typen zu halten.
> Kurz um, meckern bringt euch keinen Schritt weiter, auch wenn es tierischen Spass macht, jedenfalls kurzfristig.



Super Pepe ich kann nur sagen sowas von /sign wie schon lange bei keinem Post mehr

Wenn ihr wollt dass sich was ändert setzt die Leute auf igno und geht nie wieder mit ihnen raids. Allerdings würde ich dann die igno Liste auf 500 Plätze erweitert haben wollen.

in dem Sinne. IHR und nur IHR könnt es ändern.


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (30. November 2009)

F3inkost schrieb:


> für mich willst du dich hier nur wichtig machen und bisschen mimimi schreiben so klischeehaft du hier deinen angeblichen wiedereinstieg schilderst..



Ich weiss ja nicht auf welchem Server DU bist. 
Aber ich kann bestätigen dass das mittlerweile fast standard  geworden ist. 

Daher hat sich meine Rnd raid Zeit gegen Null verändert.

Bin mal gespannt wies mit dem neuen Suche nach grp tool wird.

Aber übertrieben hat er nicht


----------



## Lari (30. November 2009)

Naja... klingt schon übertrieben.
3 Wochen Zeit, "schnell mal zwei Charaktere auf 80 gezogen"... mal ehrlich, wie lang wird das gedauert haben? Er dürfte keine Erbstücke haben, lediglich einen Questhelper. Beim ersten Charakter bis 80 sollten so etwa 4 Stunden pro LEvel drauf gegangen sein. 40 Stunden Charakter 1 also. Der zweite vermutlich etwas schneller, sagen wir 3 Stunden pro Level, sind nochmal 30 Stunden.
"Dann schnell voll episch equipped"... ähm, ja, natürlich. PDC Hero hat ID, aus PDC normal dürften so etwa 4 Items rausziehbar sein.

Ich denke maximal eine Raid-ID hat der Poster spielen können, und dann direkt locked Items? DPS Fragerei für Naxxramas? Ich war diesen Samstag in NAxxramas, da hat niemand nach DPS gefragt, es war nichts locked, wir sind rein und haben uns ausgetobt. Hier und da ist mal jemand gegangen, ok, der Run dauerte aber auch seine 5 Stunden, und wir hatten alle Spaß.

So, wie er es geschrieben hat, klingt es einfach unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Nershul (30. November 2009)

_1. In jedem Betätigungsfeld, wo man mit mehr Menschen als nur sich selber zu tun hat, gibt es Neid, Mißgunst, Arroganz, Streitereien und was noch alles dazugehört. Ob das nun im Fußballverein St. Ursel-Malzahn oder im Schachclub 1. SC Oberpfalzheim ist. 

2. Je mehr Menschen eine solche Gemeinschaft (neudeutsch: community) bilden, desto größer ist natürlich auch die Gefahr, einen hohen Anteil an solchen negativen Apsekten vorzufinden. Da WoW weltweit mittlerweile sicher 12 Mio Menschen oder gar noch mehr spielen, kann man sich die Chancen pro Server (ich würde schätzen es spielen ca. 2.500 - 10.000 Spieler pro Sever!?) selber ausrechnen... 

3. Fest steht aber auch, dass es in diesem Gewusel auch noch "ganz normale Leute" gibt, die ihre Stunden in dieser virtuellen Computerspielewelt einfach nur genießen möchten. Zwar gibt es auch bei denen ab und an Neid, Mißgunst, Arroganz oder Streitereien, aber damit wären wir ja dann wieder bei Punkt Nummer 1 angekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _

*Worauf ich hinaus will? Gaaaaaaanz einfach:*
Hört mit dem ewigen Gejammer, Gezeter und Gemecker (neudeutsch übrigens: "mimimi") auf und habt einfach wieder Spaß am Spiel! Wer den nicht mehr wiederfindet, der sollte sich ein neues Hobby zulegen, oder wir sind beim nächsten sensiblen Thema angekommen: Bist du schon süchtig oder kaufst du dir die Fähigkeit noch? 

In diesem Sinne
Life is a Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (30. November 2009)

Am einfachsten wäre es ja einfach die comm zu wechseln... und damit meine ich nicht einfach auf nen anderen realm...

Wenn man englisch kann geht man dann einfach ma die engl comm abchecken, bei französich das selbe... manschma bewirkt ein 100% tappeten und ortswechsel schon etwas. Okay muss nicht unbedingt zu ner lösung führen aber man kann glück haben, neue gesichter sehen und vlt hat man dann doch den hafen gefunden zu dem man gehört.

Aber rumjammern bringt gar nix. Die leute ändern sich dabei nicht und man selbst wird langsam zu einem von denen die nichts von normalität hören wollen.


----------



## Piando (30. November 2009)

also ich kann von meinem server (khaz'goroth) gar nicht soviel schlechtes berichten. klar wird immer mal wieder nach dps gefragt oder gar ein erfolg benötigt (bei sowas sag ich dann aber auch meistens "byebye"), aber das hat sich einfach eingebürgert. und mal ehrlich, bei pdk 10er ein dd mit unter 2k dps ist nicht gerade hilfreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es kann auch sein, dass ich hauptsächlich mit meiner gilde raiden gehe und kaum random, aber auch in random raids hab ich schon gute erfahrungen gemacht, so habe ich so z.b. meine gilde kennengelernt. ansonten hab ich auch schon sachen erlebt, wo man nur den kopf schütteln kann, aber es hält sich in grenzen. vor allem in hero inis wird bei uns eigl nie nach dps gefragt oder gejammert wenn jemand weniger als 4k dps fährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es gibt also durchaus noch anständige wow-spieler, vllt kommt es auch einfach auf den server an.

MfG, piando


----------



## R92CP (30. November 2009)

Ganz klar: JA!

Grad erlebt auf Nathrezim [EU PVP]:
Will mit meinem Palatank daily hc gehen, gebe im Suchtool tank/dd an und warte...

Paar Sek später kommt ne Anfrage rein: "HP unbuffed?"

Ich habe den dann daraufhin kurz und lang gehießen (wertloser Krieger aus wertloser Gilde mit 0 Ahnung vom Spiel), aber dann wurde ich ignoriert.
Irgendwie dient der Ignore-Button auch nur noch zum Abwürgen der Wahrheit.
Egal was gesagt wird, SOWAS gabs bei BC nicht! Da war man froh, wenn man nen Tank hatte (,dass ich bis 38k unbuffed habe, habe ich ihm aber verschwiegen).

Also ganz klar... Jop solche Naps zerstören WoW und leider gibts davon mehr als Afrikaner in der Einwanderungsbehörde.


----------



## J_0_T (30. November 2009)

R92CP schrieb:


> Ganz klar: JA!
> 
> Grad erlebt auf Nathrezim [EU PVP]:
> Will mit meinem Palatank daily hc gehen, gebe im Suchtool tank/dd an und warte...
> ...



Man verbaler gehts net oder?

Sowas gabs schon zu BC zeiten... muss es wissen war damals selbst tank...


----------



## dd2ren (30. November 2009)

Ich habe mir wohl damals ( kurz nach Classic ) mit Frostwolf den falschen Server ausgesucht denn dort ist es Alltag und übelst extrem , vieleicht würde ich noch spielen wenn ich auf einem anderen Server begonnen hätte aber damals war Frostwolf auch noch nicht so der Anlaufpunkt wie jetzt , naja ich bin in meinem neuen Game mehr als glücklich , von daher können die mich mal und sollen sich doch gegenseitig fertig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zôôkie123 (30. November 2009)

Hi.
ic finds einfach mal lustig 
das in jeder antwort das wort "locked" anders geschrieben wird oO ich hab was von loket gelesen... OMG englisch schwere sprache was?


----------



## Chillers (1. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> danke aber
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  I mog Di! Daher fullquote. Kann da alles unterschreiben und gehe mal googlen Heiganprinzip. Gibt´s dös? Mal schauen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swold (1. Dezember 2009)

zôôkie123 schrieb:


> Hi.
> ic finds einfach mal lustig
> das in jeder antwort das wort "locked" anders geschrieben wird oO ich hab was von loket gelesen... OMG englisch schwere sprache was?



Wie war das mit dem Glashaus und den Steinen?


----------



## Demus (1. Dezember 2009)

Das muss heißen "Wer im Steinhaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Glas werfen" ^^


----------



## blcktetra (1. Dezember 2009)

Bierpimp! schrieb:


> Bt vor und auch nach 3.0 mit Rnd gruppen zu clearen war unmöglich!



Es war unmöglich? Whoot? Wie habe ichs denn damals gecleart? Auf Baelgun haben es sowohl vor als auch nach 3.0 rdm Gruppen gecleart...

Desweiteren gab es ALLES auch schon zu BC und Vanilla Zeiten, wer dies bestreitet, hat damals nicht gespielt...


----------



## Hotwiesel (1. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

mehr oder weniger sind sich doch die meisten einig, das die Spieler langsam an anstand und benehmen verlieren.

Zumindest wird es hier im Forum dargestellt. 

Wenn sich jeder nun hier nur ein wenig an den "Riemen" reißen würde und das auch in das Spiel übertragen könnte, dann sollte es doch tatsächlich möglich sein, das wir Ingame alle wieder ein wenige freundlicher werden. 
Nehmt rücksicht auf die schwächeren im Spiel und erklärt Ihnen wie man etwas besser machen kann. Sollte es dennoch vorkommen das manch ein Spieler wirklich so Dumm ist, das er Euch überhaupt nicht zuhören mag, dann kickt Ihn aus der Gruppe. Dann macht es mit diesem Spieler nun mal kein Sinn.


----------



## Shintuargar (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich bleib dabei, im Spiel selbst ist alles viel harmloser als es in Foren - auch überwiegend von Leuten die schon lange nicht mehr spielen - dargestellt wird. Natürlich ist das immer noch keine optimale Community, aber weit entfernt von dem was durch Einzelfälle immer wieder aufgekaut wird. Während sich hier über ein Fall aufgeregt wird, funzen etliche andere (Random)-Raids zeitgleich normal bis super. Nur nimmt davon keiner Notiz und macht niemand einen Thread auf...


----------



## Braamséry (1. Dezember 2009)

blcktetra schrieb:


> Es war unmöglich? Whoot? Wie habe ichs denn damals gecleart? Auf Baelgun haben es sowohl vor als auch nach 3.0 rdm Gruppen gecleart...
> 
> Desweiteren gab es ALLES auch schon zu BC und Vanilla Zeiten, wer dies bestreitet, hat damals nicht gespielt...



Lass mich raten. Von der Grp hatten nur 50% Schattenresi eq und die Leute massenhaft T5?


----------



## Pacster (1. Dezember 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Ich bleib dabei, im Spiel selbst ist alles viel harmloser als es in Foren - auch überwiegend von Leuten die schon lange nicht mehr spielen - dargestellt wird. Natürlich ist das immer noch keine optimale Community, aber weit entfernt von dem was durch Einzelfälle immer wieder aufgekaut wird. Während sich hier über ein Fall aufgeregt wird, funzen etliche andere (Random)-Raids zeitgleich normal bis super. Nur nimmt davon keiner Notiz und macht niemand einen Thread auf...



Naja, natürlich ist es nicht so schlimm, wie es gemacht wird. Trotzdem finde auch ich den Trend bedenklich. Ich habe schon das Gefühl das immer weniger "just for fun" gemacht wird und immer stärker unter Erfolgsdruck "gearbeitet" wird. Dabei werden auch die Methoden immer fragwürdiger(random ninjalooten ist ja fast in keiner Gilde mehr ein Grund jemanden zu kicken). Wem das auf den Sack geht, der verlässt das Spiel und entsprechend trifft man halt immer häufiger auf soziale Blindgänger.

Das ist aber in jedem Spiel so je länger es läuft. Blizz unterstützt das natürlich durch mangelnde Weitsicht(z.B. führt die Option das bop items nach einem Raid handelbar sind dazu, dass Leute für ihre Freunde im Raid mitwürfeln und die Sachen anschließend verschieben...was natürlich nicht sonderlich fair ist aber die Blizz-Mitarbeiter entlastet und Kosten spart. Ob sich das auf lange Sicht rechnet, wird man sehen), fehlende Anreize zum wirklichen Teamplay(Städteraids etc. sind uninteressant und eigentlich auch zu einfach. PvE-Raids benötigen heute weniger Spieler und sind relativ leicht), Skill-Reduzierung auf DPS, schlechtes Balancing und zu wenig Reaktion auf unsere beliebten Chinafarmer(das erweckt den Eindruck, dass eh alles egal ist und man machen kann, was man will).
Die Spieler können einiges bewirken, aber die Anreize müssen von Blizz kommen.


----------



## Destilatus (1. Dezember 2009)

World of Warcarf ist eben numal zu einem Spiel für alle gewurden. 

Ich muss sagen das ich ich selber, das was du mit den Umgangsformen gesagt hast, es genau so sehe. Aber ich denke ich rege mich da eher über die Leute auf die immernoch der Meinung sind das "Schwuchtel oder (beispiel gestern Abend PCD Hero) Geldgeiler Jude" noch als Schimpfworte gelten. 
Das ist meiner Meinung nach  das Schlimmste. 

Selber lehne ich es fast immer komplett ab irgendwas mit Random GRP zu machen. Da hab ich lieber mehr Spaß mit meiner Gilde. :-)


----------



## ÜberNoob (1. Dezember 2009)

kiefermantaja schrieb:


> Das is doch traurig.es geht nicht nur drum schnell durchzurushen und items abzustauben, meiner meinung nach gehts um ein miteinander zocken und und die schöne instanz zu erkunden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sollte es, tut es aber nicht... Es ist ein mmo, schon vom Namen her sollte es um Teamgeist und Spiel in der Gruppe gehen. Mittlerweile sollte man es besser MIFRpg (Massiv itemgeile Flamecommunity Rpg) nennen. Scheinbar sind die Instanzen so fad und öde, daß jeder möglichst schnell durch will


----------



## Takius (1. Dezember 2009)

Gebt uns halt wieder gefilterten Content- keine Pre, kein Zutritt, die Randoms sollen draußen spielen, da gibts eh genug.. -.-
Hat doch in BC auch geklappt, bis zum Deppennerf hat den meisten ZA gereicht oO


----------



## VILOGITY (1. Dezember 2009)

Takius schrieb:


> Gebt uns halt wieder gefilterten Content- keine Pre, kein Zutritt, die Randoms sollen draußen spielen, da gibts eh genug.. -.-
> Hat doch in BC auch geklappt, bis zum Deppennerf hat den meisten ZA gereicht oO



Richtig 

Wieder PRE, Schlüssel, Ruf und schon geht die DPS Fragerei nach hinten los.
Fakt ist ja mal, dass wer zu BC SSC, MH oder BT schon mal von innen gesehen hat, der konnte auch spielen und wurde nicht nur mitgenommen
weil er DPS macht.
Wie ist es denn heute.
DPS ? Life ? 
Deppen Fragen von Deppen die glauben DPS beim DD und Life bei Tanks sind alles um sich dann zu wundern wenn der Tank trotzdem umfällt wie ein Sack,
weil der 2 Humpen trägt anstatt was sinnvolles.....aber Hauptsache LIFE und dann beim Spot abkacken weil HIT 3,8% beträgt.
Nen Kumpel von mir hat im Moment nicht so viel Zeit und geht daher öfter Random und ich kann dir nicht sagen wie oft die im 25er PDK net mal Anub geschafft haben
weil die Königsklasse der dumbatzen, sprich die DD's, selbst bei den Zwillingen nicht mal das bissl Movement schaffen und reihenweise umfallen.
Nein da werden die 2 Tasten für DMG gedrückt um ja im Recout oben zu stehen anstatt sich den anderen Debuff zu holen.
Dann aber nach dem 2ten WIPE die Gruppe leaven..... 

Hexer die net mal Banish im Zauberbuch finden um den Baum bei den Frac Champs raus zu nehmen, geschweige denn diesen zu Fearn, nein da wird DMÄGGGG 
gemacht bis die Mama kommt, und die Leute wunder sich warum da ein mit Hot's rumwerfender Baum rum rennt und alles wieder hoch heilt.
Oder das der Schamana auf einmal eine Bubbel vom Paladin bekommt und da Immun steht wenn man drauf haut, dann läuft der Schurke frei durch die Gegend und natzt 
die Stoffis um weil der LIFE Tank selbst zu doof ist um ein Bonbon auszuwickeln geschweige denn sich um den Schurken zu kümmern.

Klar kann man auch Glück haben mit Random, aber wie oft kommt das wirklich vor ?

Aber Hey, es zahlen ja alle 13 EUR und wer den 13 EUR Jocker zieht hat auch das Recht alles zu sehen und zu machen, genau wie im RL, viele zahlen Steuern, also sollte 
auch jeder Reich sein der bezahlt und nen Auto, Haus und Boot haben......Ähhhh ja
Soll BLizz einfach nen Shop für RL Geld einführen da kann sich jeder sein Traum Mount und Equip kaufen, dann is Ruhe, jeder zahlt 13 Euro und wenn du tolle 
Sachen willst zahlst halt mehr.


----------



## Pacster (1. Dezember 2009)

Takius schrieb:


> Gebt uns halt wieder gefilterten Content- keine Pre, kein Zutritt, die Randoms sollen draußen spielen, da gibts eh genug.. -.-
> Hat doch in BC auch geklappt, bis zum Deppennerf hat den meisten ZA gereicht oO




Das hindert wenigstens die Leute daran auch noch ihre 9 Twinks mit irgendeinem Zeug austatten zu wollen(denn das ist eins der Probleme...wenn man 5 oder 6 Chars austatten will, dann ist das irgendwann wirklich nur noch mechanisches abfarmen von Instanzen).
Was wir aber wirklich brauchen, sind schwierigere Instanzen, die man nicht einfach so mit DPS macht.....und natürlich das dieser unsägliche Token-Mist wieder verschwindet(hole 400 Tokens aus Instanz "mir doch scheißegal", macht die Instanzen gänzlich austauschbar und zwingt Spieler, die eigentlich keinen Bock drauf haben, diese Instanzen wieder und wieder zu farmen). Härtere Instanzen, die länger dauern und wo man am Ende etwas Glück braucht bei den Drops....das ist das was die Community braucht damit es nicht zur Farmarbeit verkommt. Wenn "effektives" Farmen relativ unmöglich ist und es wichtiger ist mit der Gruppe klarzukommen als wieviel DPS man fährt, erst dann wird die Community von ihrem derzeitigen Weg abgehen.
Die Aussage das man nicht einen ganzen Abend auf eine Instanz verschwenden solle, ist zwar schön und gut...aber das die deshalb in 10 Minuten schaffbar sein sollen, kanns auch nicht sein. Wer keine zeit hat mal eine Stunde zu investieren, hat in dem Spiel genug andere Möglichkeiten sich auszutoben.
Ich fand jedenfalls ZH, Shadowlab und die Instanzen in der Festung der Stürme damals im Vergleich zu den ganzen Instanzen in Wotlk wesentlich interessanter(wenn ich bedenke das ich in bota 6h drin war bis wir das Ding endlich mal durch hatten wegen ständigem respawn...das war dann zwar frustrierend aber letztlich auch eine machbare Herausforderung). Die Wotlk-Instanzen sind alle besser/abwechslungsreicher designed...aber leider zu kurz und haben sich von Anfang an irgendwie so angefühlt als würde man sie auch mit einer Hand spielen können. Die Herausforderung und das Erfolgserlebnis haben sich bei mir nie eingestellt...und durch de Tokens waren die Drops direkt abgewertet(ein Boss ist wie der andere, Hauptsache Token. Man hüpft von Token-Lieferant zu Token-Lieferant und das von Anfang an mit Rekordzeitversuchen).


----------



## Kyanora (1. Dezember 2009)

Das diesen Teufelskreis anscheinend die meisten nicht sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Blizz stützt seine Entscheidungen auf die Community, die Community meckert über Blizz und im Endeffekt sind wir selbst Schuld was Blizz aus dem Spiel gemacht hat.

Auf der anderen Seite will Blizz Geld verdienen und wenn ein Spiel zu schwer ist in Augen von unfähigen Menschen, dann spielen es auch weniger. Ist es einfach spielen es viele und Blizz verdient mehr Geld.

So easy... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stihi (1. Dezember 2009)

*blink*

huch, was is denn hier los .. mal net so passiv-negativ-schwätze und aktiv als positives vorbild handeln!

*blink*


----------



## Kansie (1. Dezember 2009)

Nun ich spiele WoW seit ..öhm mal im battlenet nachschauen ... "03/06/05" ... und naja... Es hat sich viel geändert. ich muss gestehen, ich war damals ein ziemlicher noob. Wirklich. Ich habe meinen Arms warrie vermutlich so schlecht gespielt wie kein zweiter auf dem realm Destromath. Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Aber dennoch war ich mit meiner Gilde AQ40 ... Nun gut, zugegeben , als die anderen Naxxramas anfingen zu raiden.. wir waren halt recht spät.. Und solche deppen die der TE meinte gabs nicht oft. Raidleader von unseren ehemaligen raidalli-gilde der war zwar ein Choloeriker im raid der rumschrie als ob es keinen morgen gab ... aber Intelligent war er dennoch.

es ist schon traurig wie tief der werteverfall in wow ist. Aber ... er ist es auch in meiner generation. Und allen generationen danach leider gottes auch .. Und ohne mit dem pauschalisierungshammer umherzuwirbeln.. Schonmal Gangster Rap gehört? .. Und das ist genau das was ich ernsthaft glaube. Ich meine okay! .. Eisregen hat auch nicht gerade die jugendfreundlichsten texte. Aber immerhin kann sich der Frontmann ohne "Alta" "Dicker" "Haste kiffe?" "Ich hab nen dicken pimmel" ausdrücken. Und ich weiss das es Hip Hop mit niveau gibt .. Aber was Sido/Frauen Arzt und wie die konsorten so heissen als musik abliefern kann man jemanden weniger zumuten als Porngrind.

langes scheisse gelaber, kurzer sinn ....
Ich glaub einfach das die kleinen gangster kiddies in ihrem krassen geddo ne abwechslung zu gecrackten russischen counterstrike versionen die sie im hamachii zocken suchten und sich durch ne trial oder so in wow verirrt haben.Und mama es von ihrem letzen geld bezahlt. man gönnt den kleinem stubensido ja sonst nichts.


----------



## F3inkost (6. Dezember 2009)

Kansie schrieb:


> es ist schon traurig wie tief der werteverfall in wow ist. Aber ... er ist es auch in meiner generation. Und allen generationen danach leider gottes auch .. Und ohne mit dem pauschalisierungshammer umherzuwirbeln.. Schonmal Gangster Rap gehört? .. Und das ist genau das was ich ernsthaft glaube. Ich meine okay! .. Eisregen hat auch nicht gerade die jugendfreundlichsten texte. Aber immerhin kann sich der Frontmann ohne "Alta" "Dicker" "Haste kiffe?" "Ich hab nen dicken pimmel" ausdrücken. Und ich weiss das es Hip Hop mit niveau gibt .. Aber was Sido/Frauen Arzt und wie die konsorten so heissen als musik abliefern kann man jemanden weniger zumuten als Porngrind.
> 
> langes scheisse gelaber, kurzer sinn ....
> Ich glaub einfach das die kleinen gangster kiddies in ihrem krassen geddo ne abwechslung zu gecrackten russischen counterstrike versionen die sie im hamachii zocken suchten und sich durch ne trial oder so in wow verirrt haben.Und mama es von ihrem letzen geld bezahlt. man gönnt den kleinem stubensido ja sonst nichts.



aber sowas von offtopic...
was hat "gangster"-hip hop mit dem bodenlosen niveau von wow zu tun?


----------



## Nudin1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss dem Eröffner des Theard vollkommen recht geben. Die WoW Community geht definitiv den Bach runter!!!!
Es stehen zwar schon genug Beispiele hier aber auch mal eins von mir:

Seit Ewigkeiten will ich so ne Täuschungskugel ausm Düsterbruche und hatte schlicht einfach kein Glück....und kaufen tu ich sowas nich.
Und dann vor kurzem bekomm ich tatsächlich den Spawn vom richtigen Mob mit. Ich und ein andere Hordler lvl 80 und 3 80iger Allies standen da. Er schreibt mich an...machen wir die zusammen Platt und würfeln dann drum....ich denk mir ok und geh in grp mit ihm.
Ok wir die Allies auch gekillt er hatte knapp 50% life ich noch etwa 4%. Und zack geht er aus grp, gibt mir ne Kelle, ich sterb und er holt sich die Kugel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann kann ich mich noch als Gimb beschimpfen lassen...das macht doch echt fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der "Niedergang" der Community liegt für mich daran,
das meiner Meinung nach das WoW zu ein Treffpunkt von RL versargern wird, und zwar folgenden:

1) Kleine Dicke Kinder die im Rl nur gehänselt werden und deswegen dann in WoW ein auf dicke Hose machen.
2)Leute ohne Arbeit die ihr ganzes Leben noch nichts zustande gebracht haben.

3) 30-50 jährige Leute die noch bei Mami Wohnen, und genau wissen das sie Versager sind, und ihren frust an den anderen in WoW auslassen.

Kurz: In WoW wimmelt es nur so von Versagern...die ihren frust an den normalen Leuten auslassen.

Es geht ja schon soweit das manche von den Casual Gamer sich nich mehr trauen in eine Ini mit rnd Leuten zu gehn, da sie nur beschimft werden weil sie vlt nicht soviel dps schaffen.
Vom raid verhalten ganz zu schweigen.....letzten ne pdok25er grp: Erste Boss first try (was für ne rnd gruppe schon echt gut ist). Beim 2ten Boss 2 wipes udn schon war der hälfte des Raids weg.
Oder Teilweise verlassen Leute schon den Raid weil sie ihr Teil im Raid bekommen haben und sie kaum ne chance auf noch eins haben.
Oder was auch sehr beliebt ist, das "pro-Gamer"(dazu komm ich noch) nach Emalon den Raid leaven weil sie ja nix mehr von den anderen bossen brauchen.

So jetzt mal zu diesen "pro-Gamer". Profesionelle-Spieler??? Wie armselig ist es das man sich so bezeichnet??? Das ist ein Spiel...mit dem kann man nix erreichen was einem im Rl auch nur irgenwie weiterbringt. Wie kann man so etwas Profesionell betreiben??? man kann ja nich einmal Geld damit verdienen (legal) wie mit CS oder so. Schlicht und einfach unglaublich wenn man versucht sich Anerkennung oder so durch WoW zu verdienen...einfach unglaublich.

Und an die Leute die meinen...ach is eh nur son Gimb.

Ich Spiel seit Anfang BC und hab da den Gesammten Content Clear bekommen, und jetzt auch in Wotlk läufts darauf hinaus...würd aber nie sagen das ich ein Pro-Gamer bin.
Aber diese Leute die die Community kaputt machen sind auch meist die Leute die jammern WoW wäre zu einfach...was schlicht einfach nicht stimmt!!! Den die meisten die das behaupten haben noch nie ein eine der Raids im Hardmode clear bekommen. Ne im Gegenteil....sind stolz wie Oskar das sie Pdk normal im 10er geschafft haben....echt spitze....aber das is ein anderes Thema.

Ich denke mal WoW hat seine  Zenit bereits hinter sich und durch solche Verhaltensweisen werden jetzt anch und ach die so ungeliebten Casuals aufhören, wodurch WoW weniger einnahmen macht udn dadurch wird der Support und der ganze Aufwand geringer (weniger neue Raids, Patches, addons..uvm), und dann irgendwann ist ganz Schluss. Also es ist meiner Meinung nach der Anfang vom Ende.
Ich für meinen Teil lass Mitte Januar den Account einfach auslaufen und leg die Chars auf Eis.

Naja denk mal das reicht^^

LG


----------



## Lindhberg (6. Dezember 2009)

„Die Jugend von heute liebt den Luxus, hat schlechte Manieren und verachtet die Autorität. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer.“ 

dieses zitat stammt von sokrates (also etwas mehr als 2000 jahre alt) und passt wie ich finde sehr gut zu dem vorwurf die wow community würde immer schlechter........ 


eigentlich ist es doch paradox das früher alles besser war........... das ist doch nur subjektives empfinden derjenigen die einfach schon zulange spielen^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 REVOLUTION^^


----------



## J_0_T (6. Dezember 2009)

Nudin1 schrieb:


> Ich muss dem Eröffner des Theard vollkommen recht geben. Die WoW Community geht definitiv den Bach runter!!!!
> Es stehen zwar schon genug Beispiele hier aber auch mal eins von mir:
> 
> Seit Ewigkeiten will ich so ne Täuschungskugel ausm Düsterbruche und hatte schlicht einfach kein Glück....und kaufen tu ich sowas nich.
> ...



Beleidigst du dich eigendlich nicht auch mit deiner behauptung?

Den wenn du in BC den content clear hast musst du entweder eines der dinge sein die du aufgezählt hast oder jemand mit noch weniger rl sein.


----------



## Nudin1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Nö muss nicht umbedingt so sein. Waren und sind einfach ne Spitzen eingespielte Truppe (mit skill). so ging das auch ohen auß einer der benannten Gruppen zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und im Gegensatz zu anderen besaß ich zu BC nur einen Char. Dann geht das ganz gut.


----------



## Viper1701hbn (7. Dezember 2009)

Moin ....


zum Begriff kann ich nur sagen .... Danke an die GMs von Blizz, die nichts unternehmen ...

Ich zogge seit Beginn auf Anubarak, hab dort viele Freunde ....

Mittlerweile gibt es aber dort Spieler, die sind namentlich bekannt und ninja`n jede 
Woche was es nur geht ...

AK25, Ony ... 

Trotz zahlreicher Tickets, Beschwerden und Spamen im /2er ... die Spieler finden leider jede
Woche wieder Unwissende ....

Da die GMs dies aber nicht unterbinden, werden es jede Woche ein paar mehr ...


Also, danke Blizz



Bis denn


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (7. Dezember 2009)

Ach bla bla..


----------



## Thoriumobi (8. Dezember 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Ach bla bla..



Endlich mal ein sinvoller Post in diesem Thread! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mehr gibts zu dem Thema net zu sagen!


----------



## Talatios (8. Dezember 2009)

leute es ist doch so 
typische szene man geht mit ner *guten gruppe* was weiß ich u10er oder 25er raiden und man hat irgendwie immer irgendwelche komischen menschen dabei die meinen das sie den kompleten raid rumkomamdieren können nur weil se bei pdk 10er vllt 2-3 sachen abgegrifen haben aber auch nur weil sie von den gilden gezogen wurden da keine normale random raidgruppe leute mit blaubem und grünen equip mitnehmen würde die zu dem noch den iq einer fauligen banane haben.

man kommt einfach viel zu leicht an den dreck dran deswegen meint jeder sofort er wäre irgendwas ganz tolles und einer der 10 besten auf dem server also meiner meinung nach gabs sowas früher nich 
vllt liegts dran das 40% der leute von classic die noch gesunden menschenverstand besaßen aufgehört haben und diese 40% mit leuten aufgefüllt wurden die nicht mal in der lage sind die chinesiche mauer mit nem stein zu treffen naja man weiß es nicht.


----------



## Lindhberg (8. Dezember 2009)

Talatios schrieb:


> leute es ist doch so
> typische szene man geht mit ner *guten gruppe* was weiß ich u10er oder 25er raiden und man hat irgendwie immer irgendwelche komischen menschen dabei die meinen das sie den kompleten raid rumkomamdieren können nur weil se bei pdk 10er vllt 2-3 sachen abgegrifen haben aber auch nur weil sie von den gilden gezogen wurden da keine normale random raidgruppe leute mit blaubem und grünen equip mitnehmen würde die zu dem noch den iq einer fauligen banane haben.
> 
> man kommt einfach viel zu leicht an den dreck dran deswegen meint jeder sofort er wäre irgendwas ganz tolles und einer der 10 besten auf dem server also meiner meinung nach gabs sowas früher nich
> vllt liegts dran das 40% der leute von classic die noch gesunden menschenverstand besaßen aufgehört haben und diese 40% mit leuten aufgefüllt wurden die nicht mal in der lage sind die chinesiche mauer mit nem stein zu treffen naja man weiß es nicht.



von wo aus? also das mit dem stein


----------



## NightCreat (8. Dezember 2009)

Manchmal frag ich mich auf welchen Servern ihr alle spielt? Auf dem Server wo ich spiele gibt es sowas nur in den seltensten Fällen, mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass das ein Rp Server ist wer weiß...
Über DPS-Wahn usw. kann ich nur folgendes sagen: Wenn jemand eine Rnd PdoK 10er rnd Gruppe aufbaut ist das wohl selbstverständlich zumindest einen Eq-Check durchzuführen. Ich mein wenn einer sagt das Verhalten ist armselig und bla kann er ja gerne rnd PdoK 10er mit blau equipten gehen und sich für Repkosten eine ID zu holen da kannst du gleich ein Ticket schreiben mit dem Text ja bitte Blizz zieh mir 50g aus der Tasche und verschaff mir eine ID für die Instanz^^


----------



## VILOGITY (8. Dezember 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein sinvoller Post in diesem Thread!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.warcraftrealms.com/charsheet/108772959

Er spielt Ally Pala der seit bekannt werden mit dem Buff Patch 3.0 auf 80 rerollt wurde.
Also hätte der Kleine zu BC net mal nen Eichhörnchen umgehauen weil er kein SKill hat.

Und du hast da mehr erwartet ?


----------

